# I motivi che non spingono a farsi avanti sul serio



## Butterflyinacage (8 Ottobre 2015)

Salve a tutti, ho un quesito che puo' sembrare di facile soluzione, a cui in realtà non riesco a dare una spiegazione convincente data la stranezza della situazione. Quali possono essere i motivi per cui un uomo fidanzato non tradisce sul serio ma si limita ad avere una sorta di " rapporto virtuale " via chat pur con una persona che conosce davvero?Paura, sensi di colpa come dice lui? E' davvero attratto dalla persona con cui vorrebbe tradire? Le vuole bene come sostiene?La situazione va avanti oramai da piu' di un anno e mezzo,seppur non continuativa.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho un quesito che puo' sembrare di facile soluzione, a cui in realtà non riesco a dare una spiegazione convincente data la stranezza della situazione. Quali possono essere i motivi per cui un uomo fidanzato non tradisce sul serio ma si limita ad avere una sorta di " rapporto virtuale " via chat pur con una persona che conosce davvero?Paura, sensi di colpa come dice lui? E' davvero attratto dalla persona con cui vorrebbe tradire? Le vuole bene come sostiene?La situazione va avanti oramai da piu' di un anno e mezzo,seppur non continuativa.


Benvenuta, direi piuttosto singolare come situazione. Nella vita reale vi incontrate spesso ?


----------



## disincantata (8 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho un quesito che puo' sembrare di facile soluzione, a cui in realtà non riesco a dare una spiegazione convincente data la stranezza della situazione. Quali possono essere i motivi per cui un uomo fidanzato non tradisce sul serio ma si limita ad avere una sorta di " rapporto virtuale " via chat pur con una persona che conosce davvero?Paura, sensi di colpa come dice lui? E' davvero attratto dalla persona con cui vorrebbe tradire? Le vuole bene come sostiene?La situazione va avanti oramai da piu' di un anno e mezzo,seppur non continuativa.



Come si fa non conoscendo una persona a sapere il perche' gioca e tentenna?

Paura di perdere la fidanzata?

Principi di fedelta'?

Paura di perdere,la reputazione di persona seria verso i genitori e amici?

Ma ti ha detto lui che vorrebbe tradire con te o lo,pensi tu?

In quanto a voler bene si puo' voler bene a tante persone.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (8 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuta, direi piuttosto singolare come situazione. Nella vita reale vi incontrate spesso ?


Grazie Fiammetta,no stiamo a 100 km di distanza,e l'ho visto in realtà circa 4 vole dal vivo. Comunque anche con la sua fidanzata ha un rapporto a distanza. Infatti era studente universitario nella mia città.Comunque anche quando in teoria si sarebbe potuto più facilmente,cioè quando stava nella mia città non si è mai concretizzato nulla.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (8 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come si fa non conoscendo una persona a sapere il perche' gioca e tentenna?
> 
> Paura di perdere la fidanzata?
> 
> ...


Non sono principi di fedeltà perchè lui è molto sessuale come persona, e inoltre scambiamo qualche volta foto spinte.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Cosa succede in chat?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Grazie Fiammetta,no stiamo a 100 km di distanza,e l'ho visto in realtà circa 4 vole dal vivo. Comunque anche con la sua fidanzata ha un rapporto a distanza. Infatti era studente universitario nella mia città.Comunque anche quando in teoria si sarebbe potuto più facilmente,cioè quando stava nella mia città non si è mai concretizzato nulla.


Quindi nel reale è rimasta una conoscenza superficiale, non è cambiato nulla rispetto all'evoluzione nel virtuale. non so che pensare: indeciso, timoroso?


----------



## Butterflyinacage (8 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi nel reale è rimasta una conoscenza superficiale, non è cambiato nulla rispetto all'evoluzione nel virtuale. non so che pensare: indeciso, timoroso?


Comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda di prima , lui dice che gli piaccio tanto, ma ovviamente a parte qualche proposta mai concretizzata di andare avanti e vedersi, non si è mai andati avanti,a parte qualche incontro per pochissimo tempo e sporadico, perchèl ui dice di essere troppo attratto e di non poter reggere le conseguenze di un qualcosa tra di noi( in parole povere non si lascerebbe con la ragazza).Mi chiedo però perchè continuare questo gioco online.E' vero anche io potrei porgli fine però è lui la persona che , in quanto fidanzata, dovrebbe porsi i maggiori scrupoli.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (8 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa succede in chat?


Brunetta, ci sono coccole ,scambi di confidenze, a volte anche foto spinte e conversazioni intime


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda di prima , lui dice che gli piaccio tanto, ma ovviamente a parte qualche proposta mai concretizzata di andare avanti e vedersi, non si è mai andati avanti,a parte qualche incontro per pochissimo tempo e sporadico, perchèl ui dice di essere troppo attratto e di non poter reggere le conseguenze di un qualcosa tra di noi( in parole povere non si lascerebbe con la ragazza).Mi chiedo però perchè continuare questo gioco online.E' vero anche io potrei porgli fine però è lui la persona che , in quanto fidanzata, dovrebbe porsi i maggiori scrupoli.


perchè è un cazzaro. ti ha inquadrata come un bel giocattolo e nulla più. lascia perdere.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda di prima , lui dice che gli piaccio tanto, ma ovviamente a parte qualche proposta mai concretizzata di andare avanti e vedersi, non si è mai andati avanti,a parte qualche incontro per pochissimo tempo e sporadico, perchèl ui dice di essere troppo attratto e di non poter reggere le conseguenze di un qualcosa tra di noi( in parole povere non si lascerebbe con la ragazza).Mi chiedo però perchè continuare questo gioco online.E' vero anche io potrei porgli fine però è lui la persona che , in quanto fidanzata, dovrebbe porsi i maggiori scrupoli.


In effetti il suo comportamento non mi sembra corretto ( a parte nei confronti della fidanzata), un po' ambiguo. ne sei innamorata ?


----------



## Butterflyinacage (8 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti il suo comportamento non mi sembra corretto ( a parte nei confronti della fidanzata), un po' ambiguo. ne sei innamorata ?


Sono molto coinvolta, innamorata non credo perchè come puoi essere innamorata di una persona che senti solo via chat ? Però sono molto legata a lui nonostante questo suo comportamento.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (8 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè è un cazzaro. ti ha inquadrata come un bel giocattolo e nulla più. lascia perdere.


perplesso,che gusto c'è a giocare per anni fingendo pure affetto? Boh, non lo escludo ovvio,però è una cosa per me inconcepibile.


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Sono molto coinvolta, innamorata non credo perchè come puoi essere innamorata di una persona che senti solo via chat ? Però sono molto legata a lui nonostante questo suo comportamento.


quelli che hanno studiato la chiamano sapiosessualità.

per noi biassei, si chiama saper scopare la testa di una donna per poi con tutta calma arrivare al di lei culo.

perdona la franchezza,ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Brunetta, ci sono coccole ,scambi di confidenze, a volte anche foto spinte e conversazioni intime


Ti usa come un porno.

Non si sente di avere le rogne di una relazione.

E non gli piaci abbastanza per essere concorrenziale rispetto alla fidanzata.

Tieni conto che possono valere anche considerazioni di convenienza.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (8 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quelli che hanno studiato la chiamano sapiosessualità.
> 
> per noi biassei, si chiama saper scopare la testa di una donna per poi con tutta calma arrivare al di lei culo.
> 
> perdona la franchezza,ma quanti anni hai?


Non dovrei più essere ingenua,ho superato i 25. Quindi mi puoi massacrare


----------



## Butterflyinacage (8 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti usa come un porno.
> 
> Non si sente di avere le rogne di una relazione.
> 
> ...



Cioè?


----------



## Butterflyinacage (8 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti usa come un porno.
> 
> Non si sente di avere le rogne di una relazione.
> 
> ...



Comunque Brunetta, non lo dico per difendermi o quant' altro,però lo scambio di foto ad un certo punto è anche cessato,anche se non del tutto.Non credo sia questo il motivo che tiene il tutto in piedi. Lo pensavo pure io nel passato però


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Non dovrei più essere ingenua,ho superato i 25. Quindi mi puoi massacrare


grossomodo ti ha risposto Brunetta.    sei il suo film porno personale.   niente casini, niente complicazioni, stai a 100 km e quindi non rischia manco di incrociarti per sbaglio per strada.


il giorno che si stuferà del giochino, ti chiederà di fare un numero con le carote in webcam e poi sparirà di botto.

dinamica già vista.


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho un quesito che puo' sembrare di facile soluzione, a cui in realtà non riesco a dare una spiegazione convincente data la stranezza della situazione. Quali possono essere i motivi per cui un uomo fidanzato non tradisce sul serio ma si limita ad avere una sorta di " rapporto virtuale " via chat pur con una persona che conosce davvero?Paura, sensi di colpa come dice lui? E' davvero attratto dalla persona con cui vorrebbe tradire? Le vuole bene come sostiene?La situazione va avanti oramai da piu' di un anno e mezzo,seppur non continuativa.



Soddisfa senza mettersi totalmente in gioco la sua parte ludica (diciamo così) e si diverte senza impegno e senza tradire realmente. Prende ciò che gli serve perchè è a portata di mano mentre si fa la sua vita senza neanche i sensi di colpa che un tradimento conclamato (forse) porterebbe con sè. E sicuramente non è travolto dalla tua fisicità.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2015)

Perché in chat tutto è più facile
si é più disinibiti 
E alla fine ti dà pure l'impressione che non 
sia reale ...da l'idea di giocare 
ma invece ok giochi 
ma non stai(sta ) giocando con un videogioco
le emozioni che si provano sono reali ok
che anche mentre giochi ad essere m video gioco
hai emozioni reali...
ma al di là c'è solo qualcosa di elettronico ...
invece qui si da il caso che c'è una persona in carne
ed ossa con un cuore ed un'anima...


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> perplesso,che gusto c'è a giocare per anni fingendo pure affetto? Boh, non lo escludo ovvio,però è una cosa per me inconcepibile.


Una specie di affetto va sempre mostrato ad una donna per tenerla ferma dov'è anche in presenza di poco altro. Difatti


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ti usa come un porno*.
> 
> Non si sente di avere le rogne di una relazione.
> 
> ...


Penso questo ed un certo potere mentale su di lei. Per questo ho definito ambiguo il suo comportamento.


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho un quesito che puo' sembrare di facile soluzione, a cui in realtà non riesco a dare una spiegazione convincente data la stranezza della situazione. Quali possono essere i motivi per cui un uomo fidanzato non tradisce sul serio ma si limita ad avere una sorta di " rapporto virtuale " via chat pur con una persona che conosce davvero?Paura, sensi di colpa come dice lui? E' davvero attratto dalla persona con cui vorrebbe tradire? Le vuole bene come sostiene?La situazione va avanti oramai da piu' di un anno e mezzo,seppur non continuativa.


Semplicemente la maggiorparte di noi ha bisogno di un angolo dove vivere un lato di sè non condiviso con nessuno, diciamo un angolo di sfogo, una finestra dalla quale guardare ogni tanto un paesaggio diverso.
C'è chi chatta, chi guarda porno, chi gioca a tennis, chi va al cinema una volta a settimana, chi tradisce, chi fa volontariato...ci sono mille modi di estraniarsi e staccare da tutti gli impegni di tutti i giorni.
E di norma questi angoli riportano a qualcosa di piacevole.
Evidentemente per lui sei un momento di fuga dal suo quotidiano. Non concretizza perchè non ne sente la necessità o perchè l'attrazione che prova non è sufficiente o per altri mille motivi.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (8 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Una specie di affetto va sempre mostrato ad una donna per tenerla ferma dov'è anche in presenza di poco altro. Difatti


Va bene, io non ho mai escluso ciò che mi state dicendo, solo ovviamente non siete nella situazione e dall'interno sembra quasi che sia sincero nel comportarsi in un determinato modo.Vorrà dire che prima ( piu' prima che poi) dovrò cercare di darmi alla macchia io e dimenticare tutto.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (8 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Semplicemente la maggiorparte di noi ha bisogno di un angolo dove vivere un lato di sè non condiviso con nessuno, diciamo un angolo di sfogo, una finestra dalla quale guardare ogni tanto un paesaggio diverso.
> C'è chi chatta, chi guarda porno, chi gioca a tennis, chi va al cinema una volta a settimana, chi tradisce, chi fa volontariato...ci sono mille modi di estraniarsi e staccare da tutti gli impegni di tutti i giorni.
> E di norma questi angoli riportano a qualcosa di piacevole.
> Evidentemente per lui sei un momento di fuga dal suo quotidiano. Non concretizza perchè non ne sente la necessità o perchè l'attrazione che prova non è sufficiente o per altri mille motivi.



Non so, probabilmente Nicka.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Comunque Brunetta, non lo dico per difendermi o quant' altro,però lo scambio di foto ad un certo punto è anche cessato,anche se non del tutto.Non credo sia questo il motivo che tiene il tutto in piedi. Lo pensavo pure io nel passato però


Non è funziona solo il porno fotografico, sono più intriganti racconti e dialoghi e soprattutto essere desiderati.

Le considerazioni di convenienza possono essere di vario tipo che gli fanno decidere di non voler mettere in pericolo la relazione che per lui è prioritaria.

La sessualità è complessa e c'è chi trova più eccitante non avere incontri nei quali potrebbero esserci delusioni.


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho un quesito che puo' sembrare di facile soluzione, a cui in realtà non riesco a dare una spiegazione convincente data la stranezza della situazione. Quali possono essere i motivi per cui un uomo fidanzato non tradisce sul serio ma si limita ad avere una sorta di " rapporto virtuale " via chat pur con una persona che conosce davvero?Paura, sensi di colpa come dice lui? E' davvero attratto dalla persona con cui vorrebbe tradire? Le vuole bene come sostiene?La situazione va avanti oramai da piu' di un anno e mezzo,seppur non continuativa.


Ma la di là di lui, cosa trovi per te in questo virtualporto?

Benvenuta


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è funziona solo il porno fotografico, sono più intriganti racconti e dialoghi e soprattutto essere desiderati.
> 
> Le considerazioni di convenienza possono essere di vario tipo che gli fanno decidere di non voler mettere in pericolo la relazione che per lui è prioritaria.
> 
> La sessualità è complessa e c'è chi trova più eccitante non avere incontri nei quali potrebbero esserci delusioni.


Non sempre ci sono questi racconti e dialoghi , l'ultima cosa però si , c'è sempre. Comunque io ho detto quel che penso, che ho bisogno solo di una spinta per uscirne, perchè la cosa ovviamente mi fa soffrire , specie mettendomi davanti la realtà oppure quando è con la sua ragazza.E questa spinta per uscirne non ce l'ho. Questo forum pero', mi da uno scossone.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2015)

Soprattutto ci si rende conto che impegno richiede un'amante in un'altra città?
Ogni quanto ci si vede? Dove? A metà strada? E se ti chiama la fidanzata? E se ti vede qualcuno? E se poi all'amante o a te viene voglia di vedersi più spesso? 
Invece scopare online non è solo erotismo, dà anche sensazione di potere.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto ci si rende conto che impegno richiede un'amante in un'altra città?
> Ogni quanto ci si vede? Dove? A metà strada? E se ti chiama la fidanzata? E se ti vede qualcuno? E se poi all'amante o a te viene voglia di vedersi più spesso?
> Invece scopare online non è solo erotismo, dà anche sensazione di potere.


Analisi perfetta, direi


----------



## Leda (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao Buttrefly e benvenuta.
Ti parlo per esperienza e cerco di riportare la tua attenzione su di te, che è dove dovrebbe stare, invece che su di lui.
Quest'uomo di cui parli sembra l'equivalente delle cosidette 'profumiere', ovvero quelle che te la fanno annusare ma non te la smollano mai, perchè traggono tutta la soddisfazione di cui hanno bisogno semplicemente alimentando il desiderio. Soddisfarlo, invece, o non interessa loro abbastanza o non è esente da rischi, per cui vigliaccamente evitano e concedono di sè il giusto che serve a mantenere agganciato l'altro alla speranza che le cose cambino.
Ecco, anche cercare di capire le motivazioni del comportamento di qualcuno, qualcuno che non si sta spigando affinchè tu capisca, bada bene, ma al contrario fa la seppia nel suo mare di inchiostro, è un tentativo maldestro di prendere il controllo sulla situazione.
Qualcosa che potrebbe suonare come un "se capisco le sue ragioni, allora saprò dove far leva per scardinarle".
Invece non solo questo non è vero, ma distoglie anche l'attenzione da te stessa per fare di lui un'ossessione o quasi.
Tu non hai il controllo di nulla. Di lui meno che mai.
E più ti concentri e ti arrovelli, meno pensi a quello che vuoi tu, ovvero se e quanto questa situazione ti fa stare bene. E' questo il punto centrale.
E parlo della situazione reale, effettiva, non di quella che potrebbe essere _se_.
Questo è tutto ciò che hai bisogno di sapere, per poi decidere di conseguenza che fare di te.
Lui magari nemmeno lo sa esattamente cosa vuole. Ma una cosa è certa: così per lui va bene.
E per te?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ciao Buttrefly e benvenuta.
> Ti parlo per esperienza e cerco di riportare la tua attenzione su di te, che è dove dovrebbe stare, invece che su di lui.
> Quest'uomo di cui parli sembra l'equivalente delle cosidette 'profumiere', ovvero quelle che te la fanno annusare ma non te la smollano mai, perchè traggono tutta la soddisfazione di cui hanno bisogno semplicemente alimentando il desiderio. Soddisfarlo, invece, o non interessa loro abbastanza o non è esente da rischi, per cui vigliaccamente evitano e concedono di sè il giusto che serve a mantenere agganciato l'altro alla speranza che le cose cambino.
> Ecco, anche cercare di capire le motivazioni del comportamento di qualcuno, qualcuno che non si sta spigando affinchè tu capisca, bada bene, ma al contrario fa la seppia nel suo mare di inchiostro, è un tentativo maldestro di prendere il controllo sulla situazione.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ciao Buttrefly e benvenuta.
> Ti parlo per esperienza e cerco di riportare la tua attenzione su di te, che è dove dovrebbe stare, invece che su di lui.
> Quest'uomo di cui parli sembra l'equivalente delle cosidette 'profumiere', ovvero quelle che te la fanno annusare ma non te la smollano mai, perchè traggono tutta la soddisfazione di cui hanno bisogno semplicemente alimentando il desiderio. Soddisfarlo, invece, o non interessa loro abbastanza o non è esente da rischi, per cui vigliaccamente evitano e concedono di sè il giusto che serve a mantenere agganciato l'altro alla speranza che le cose cambino.
> Ecco, anche cercare di capire le motivazioni del comportamento di qualcuno, qualcuno che non si sta spigando affinchè tu capisca, bada bene, ma al contrario fa la seppia nel suo mare di inchiostro, è un tentativo maldestro di prendere il controllo sulla situazione.
> ...



lOimpia,ho risposto su. Ovvio che non mi fa stare bene.Ho anche le mie frequentazioni ma è da parecchio tempo ormai che nonriesco a farmi piacere nessuno, tranne lui


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> lOimpia,ho risposto su. Ovvio che non mi fa stare bene.Ho anche le mie frequentazioni ma è da parecchio tempo ormai che nonriesco a farmi piacere nessuno, tranne lui


qui c'è chi saprà spiegartelo meglio.   ma di base stai provando una sensazione intensa perchè sto tizio ti ha preso di testa.

non ti fa stare bene il non concretizzare tutti i discorsi, gli scambi di fantasie,etcc...

ma ti legano a lui le sensazioni mentali che ti fa provare.   è un bel laccio.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> lOimpia,ho risposto su. Ovvio che non mi fa stare bene.Ho anche le mie frequentazioni ma è da parecchio tempo ormai che nonriesco a farmi piacere nessuno, tranne lui


Anche a te piace una cosa di testa.

Era evidente, altrimenti non saresti arrivata a questo punto. Tu sei certa che non ti vada bene così? Le rogne sarebbero anche per te.


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> lOimpia,ho risposto su. Ovvio che non mi fa stare bene.Ho anche le mie frequentazioni ma è da parecchio tempo ormai che nonriesco a farmi piacere nessuno, tranne lui


Ricordati sempre il discorso di proiezione che è il rischio di questi casi.
Non ti piace lui, ti piace quello che pensi ti faccia provare. Il gioco mentale a volte è più forte di quello fisico...ma la mente è la tua e sei tu ad elaborare un qualcosa che non esiste.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche a te piace una cosa di testa.
> 
> Era evidente, altrimenti non saresti arrivata a questo punto. Tu sei certa che non ti vada bene così? Le rogne sarebbero anche per te.


Quello che non mi piace è il realizzare che sono una ruota di scorta, quando sta con la sua fidanzata o per esempio leggendo le vostre opinioni. Non piace a nessuno essere una ruota di scorta


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Quello che non mi piace è il realizzare che sono una ruota di scorta, quando sta con la sua fidanzata o per esempio leggendo le vostre opinioni. Non piace a nessuno essere una ruota di scorta


Non lo è anche lui per te?

Per me su questo devi pensarci su.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo è anche lui per te?
> 
> Per me su questo devi pensarci su.


Perchè lo sarebbe? Mi frequento con qualcuno proprio per cercare di uscire da questa cosa.Non ho mai avuto una relazione stando con lui, e penso seriamente che se ne avessi la possibilità vorrei cercare di conoscerlo meglio e stare con lui, però l'amante non so se riuscirei a farla.


----------



## Leda (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Quello che non mi piace è il realizzare che sono una ruota di scorta, quando sta con la sua fidanzata o per esempio leggendo le vostre opinioni. Non piace a nessuno essere una ruota di scorta


Eh, ma infatti. Per quanto definirsi ruota di scorta non mi piaccia. Se ti ci senti è solo perchè vorresti altro. Ma se non sei serena, se ti senti ingannata o presa in giro, significa che sai già che non è alle sue motivazioni che devi pensare, ma a cosa ti impedisce di liberarti da una situazione che ti crea disagio. Per questo ti suggerivo di riportare l'attenzione su di te.
Mi scuso se ti sono sembrata petulante, non era mia intenzione.
E' che anch'io ho una certa tendenza a incaponirmi a capire gli altri quando qualcosa non va secondo le mie aspettative, e ho imparato a mie spese che è un modo per distrarmi dall'ascoltare me, che poi sono l'unica sulla quale ho un certo potere di manovra :singleeye:


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Eh, ma infatti. Per quanto definirsi ruota di scorta non mi piaccia. Se ti ci senti è solo perchè vorresti altro. Ma se non sei serena, se ti senti ingannata o presa in giro, significa che sai già che non è alle sue motivazioni che devi pensare, ma a cosa ti impedisce di liberarti da una situazione che ti crea disagio. Per questo ti suggerivo di riportare l'attenzione su di te.
> Mi scuso se ti sono sembrata petulante, non era mia intenzione.
> E' che anch'io ho una certa tendenza a incaponirmi a capire gli altri quando qualcosa non va secondo le mie aspettative, e ho imparato a mie spese che è un modo per distrarmi dall'ascoltare me, che poi sono l'unica sulla quale ho un certo potere di manovra :singleeye:


No ma figurati quale petulante? anzi ringrazio tutti voi per le vostre opinioni.TU hai un modo di fare un po' più gentile, ma sostanzialmente mi state dicendo più o meno tutti la stessa cosa.


----------



## Leda (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> No ma figurati quale petulante? anzi ringrazio tutti voi per le vostre opinioni.TU hai un modo di fare un po' più gentile, ma sostanzialmente mi state dicendo più o meno tutti la stessa cosa.


Grazie 
Stai un po' qui e leggi le varie storie in giro... c'è un sacco da imparare!
Anch'io ho appreso la lezione qui, sostanzialmente, ed è stata abbastanza dura 
Però serve!
Benvenuta!


----------



## Tessa (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao Butter, benvenuta. 
Saro' un po' volgare, non e' nel mio stile ma qui ci sta. 
Perche' si perde sospirato tempo ad arrovellarsi e a congetturare?
In poche parole stasera dovresti aprire la chat e scrivere:
'Senti ma tu che cosa vuoi da me?
In poche parole per me e' arrivato il momento di scopare. Dimmi tu dove e quando. Se no sparisci. Ciao.'


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao Butter, benvenuta.
> Saro' un po' volgare, non e' nel mio stile ma qui ci sta.
> Perche' si perde sospirato tempo ad arrovellarsi e a congetturare?
> In poche parole stasera dovresti aprire la chat e scrivere:
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao Butter, benvenuta.
> Saro' un po' volgare, non e' nel mio stile ma qui ci sta.
> Perche' si perde sospirato tempo ad arrovellarsi e a congetturare?
> In poche parole stasera dovresti aprire la chat e scrivere:
> ...


Quoto
Può essere un bel gioco che però a un certo punto deve essere portato sul piano reale. Altrimenti perde significato.


----------



## Spot (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda di prima , lui dice che gli piaccio tanto, ma ovviamente a parte qualche proposta mai concretizzata di andare avanti e vedersi, non si è mai andati avanti,a parte qualche incontro per pochissimo tempo e sporadico, perchèl ui dice di essere troppo attratto e di non poter reggere le conseguenze di un qualcosa tra di noi( in parole povere non si lascerebbe con la ragazza).Mi chiedo però perchè continuare questo gioco online.E' vero anche io potrei porgli fine però è lui la persona che , in quanto fidanzata, dovrebbe porsi i maggiori scrupoli.


Ciao Butter.

La risposta è semplice. Lui ha tempo da perdere. 
E lo perde scrivendoti cazzate.

Tutto il resto è irrilevante.
E tu, d'altronde, ti fai abbindolare da due moine.


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Va bene, io non ho mai escluso ciò che mi state dicendo, solo ovviamente non siete nella situazione e dall'interno sembra quasi che sia sincero nel comportarsi in un determinato modo.Vorrà dire che prima ( piu' prima che poi) dovrò cercare di darmi alla macchia io e dimenticare tutto.



Perché la monogamia è una forzatura rispetto agli istinti naturali e gli uomini che per ragioni morali rifuggono dal tradire realmente si gettano nel porno, nelle chat, o nelle collezioni di oggetti, nell'acquistare auto potenti o fotocamere costose, che sono sublimazioni del sesso, insomma in qualcosa che non includa sensi di colpa o metta in discussione le convinzioni morali o la situazione acquisita.
Tradotto, gli piaci, ti scoperebbe ma non se la sente.
Digli che vuoi altro.


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Perchè lo sarebbe? Mi frequento con qualcuno proprio per cercare di uscire da questa cosa.Non ho mai avuto una relazione stando con lui, e penso seriamente che se ne avessi la possibilità vorrei cercare di conoscerlo meglio e stare con lui, *però l'amante non so se riuscirei a farla.*


Prova.


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

La verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza. Poi 100 km per tradire sono troppi.
Lascia perdere, avrebbe un minimo di senso se anche tu fossi impegnata e volessi un diversivo ogni tanto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao Butter, benvenuta.
> Saro' un po' volgare, non e' nel mio stile ma qui ci sta.
> Perche' si perde sospirato tempo ad arrovellarsi e a congetturare?
> In poche parole stasera dovresti aprire la chat e scrivere:
> ...



quoto


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho un quesito che puo' sembrare di facile soluzione, a cui in realtà non riesco a dare una spiegazione convincente data la stranezza della situazione. Quali possono essere i motivi per cui un uomo fidanzato non tradisce sul serio ma si limita ad avere una sorta di " rapporto virtuale " via chat pur con una persona che conosce davvero?Paura, sensi di colpa come dice lui? E' davvero attratto dalla persona con cui vorrebbe tradire? Le vuole bene come sostiene?La situazione va avanti oramai da piu' di un anno e mezzo,seppur non continuativa.


Forse lo sbaglio sta nel chiedersi cosa vuole lui. Perchè qui di certo ci sei solo tu con le tue aspettative e una persona impegnata che flirta indisturbato da una lontananza che non è solo fisica, ma anche sentimentale e intellettuale.

Vabbè, ti dice che ti vuole bene, tutto quello che vuoi, cerca di comprendere che sono chiacchiere. Si è ritagliato un angolino nascosto e protetto, pensa lui, nella sua vita ma sta solo flirtando...e inutilmente, se non per sentirsi virtualmente stimolato.

PS: a me 'ste chat stanno veramente sul cazzo, un marasma di puttanate. Non ce l'ho con te.


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ah....volevo dire, cerca di evitare di illuderti. Parlagli chiaro, ma non ti sei stufata?


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> La verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza. *Poi 100 km per tradire sono troppi*.
> Lascia perdere, avrebbe un minimo di senso se anche tu fossi impegnata e volessi un diversivo ogni tanto



No se hai l'auto a metano o il gasolio pagato dalla ditta.
Ma va, dai.


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ah....volevo dire, cerca di evitare di illuderti. Parlagli chiaro, ma non ti sei stufata?


Per me basterebbe un.... "Ho voglia. Quando?".


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho un quesito che puo' sembrare di facile soluzione, a cui in realtà non riesco a dare una spiegazione convincente data la stranezza della situazione. Quali possono essere i motivi per cui un uomo fidanzato non tradisce sul serio ma si limita ad avere una sorta di " rapporto virtuale " via chat pur con una persona che conosce davvero?Paura, sensi di colpa come dice lui? E' davvero attratto dalla persona con cui vorrebbe tradire? Le vuole bene come sostiene?La situazione va avanti oramai da piu' di un anno e mezzo,seppur non continuativa.


Immaturità. Si spera.


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per me basterebbe un.... "Ho voglia. Quando?".


Mah, resta il fatto che le chat, non sempre va bene, sono una delle più grandi puttanate del secolo. Roba da matti.


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, resta il fatto che le chat, non sempre va bene, sono una delle più grandi puttanate del secolo. Roba da matti.


Le chat sono uno strumento.
E' chi le usa che può essere coglione o meno.


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Le chat sono uno strumento.
> E' chi le usa che può essere coglione o meno.


E si.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> La verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza. *Poi 100 km per tradire sono troppi.*
> Lascia perdere, avrebbe un minimo di senso se anche tu fossi impegnata e volessi un diversivo ogni tanto


Perchè? Se ne fanno 50 a testa


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> perplesso,che gusto c'è a giocare per anni fingendo pure affetto? Boh, non lo escludo ovvio,però è una cosa per me inconcepibile.


Il gusto del proibito. Il gusto di esercitare potere su una persona(potere dell'attrazione sessuale ovviamente)
Il gusto di sentirsi desiderati.
Tutto questo senza fare alla fine nulla per non avere 'nulla' da rimproverarsi.
E' un coglione, è pieno la fuori.
Quello che A ME lascia sempre stupita è che capire questo è difficile come 2 + 2.
Rimane inconcepibile perchè l'ego non ammette di essere trattate come un giocattolo, e molto probabilmente non il solo giocattolo. Un anno e mezzo, eh? Ma se gli interessassi davvero pensi che ci starebbe dentro un anno e mezzo in questo modo?


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No se hai l'auto a metano o il gasolio pagato dalla ditta.
> Ma va, dai.


Non sto parlando di quello ovviamente.
Se uno ha l'amante per fare 100 km avanti e indietro il tempo ci va. Tre ore di viaggio pù un paio d'ore con l'amante. Cinque ore 
A meno che entrambi non lavorino. Poi vabbè con la fidanzata è più facile sparire. Con la moglie voglio vederti


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di quello ovviamente.
> Se uno ha l'amante per fare 100 km avanti e indietro il tempo ci va. Tre ore di viaggio pù un paio d'ore con l'amante. Cinque ore
> A meno che entrambi non lavorino. Poi vabbè con la fidanzata è più facile sparire. Con la moglie voglio vederti


Pomeriggio di ferie, riunione fuori sede, ecc ecc


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè? Se ne fanno 50 a testa


Se l'altro è d'accordo è ok. Ma qua lui non accetta manco se se li fa tutti e 100 lei.:carneval:


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pomeriggio di ferie, riunione fuori sede, ecc ecc


Si può fare. Però devi essere motivato. e questo non lo è


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Se l'altro è d'accordo è ok. Ma qua lui non accetta manco se se li fa tutti e 100 lei.:carneval:


Stavo generalizzando...sul caso specifico manco mi esprimo, o meglio l'ho già fatto


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di quello ovviamente.
> Se uno ha l'amante *per fare 100 km* avanti e indietro il tempo ci va. *Tre ore di viaggio* pù un paio d'ore con l'amante. Cinque ore
> A meno che entrambi non lavorino. Poi vabbè con la fidanzata è più facile sparire. Con la moglie voglio vederti


che macchina hai? O è solo guida prudente?


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Se l'altro è d'accordo è ok. Ma qua lui non accetta manco se se li fa tutti e 100 lei.:carneval:


Vorrei aggiungere due cose che forse non ho specificato bene.l'occasione di vederci e concludere ci sarebbe pure stata, ma ci sarei dovuta andare io perche- lui lavora tutti i giorni per 15/16  oredi media e anche quando stava nella mia citta' comunque non mi ha rifiutato, ma ha sempre fatto in modo come se dovessi essere io a spingere per concretizzare cosa che non ho mai voluto fare.Io inoltre penso che non voglia concretizzare perche' l interesse da parte mia e' sempre stato abbastanza forte, non da una scopata e basta


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Vorrei aggiungere due cose che forse non ho specificato bene.l'occasione di vederci e concludere ci sarebbe pure stata, ma ci sarei dovuta andare io perche- lui lavora tutti i giorni per 15/16  oredi media e anche quando stava nella mia citta' comunque non mi ha rifiutato, ma ha sempre fatto in modo come se dovessi essere io a spingere per concretizzare cosa che non ho mai voluto fare.Io inoltre penso che non voglia concretizzare perche' l interesse da parte mia e' sempre stato abbastanza forte, non da una scopata e basta


uno che lavora 15 ore al giorno, ha una fidanzata e si presume le fisiologiche necessità di dormire,mangiare,lavarsi non avrebbe materialmente il tempo per dedicarsi alle chat erotiche.

io lo so cosa significa lavorare DAVVERO 15 ore al giorno.    alla fine della giornata non hai la forza nè fisica nè mentale per pensare al sesso.  manco quello virtuale.


Bimba, svegliati.     io posso capire e perdonare che quando si sta nel vortice della passione non si riescano a vedere le cose,ma fidati.    questo qui ti sta raccontando talmente tante balle perchè ha una paura folle che tu possa prendere e fargli la sorpresa a casa che sarebbe capace di dirti che parte volontario per combattere con lo Stato Islamico, pur di tenerti a distanza.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> uno che lavora 15 ore al giorno, ha una fidanzata e si presume le fisiologiche necessità di dormire,mangiare,lavarsi non avrebbe materialmente il tempo per dedicarsi alle chat erotiche.
> 
> io lo so cosa significa lavorare DAVVERO 15 ore al giorno.    alla fine della giornata non hai la forza nè fisica nè mentale per pensare al sesso.  manco quello virtuale.
> 
> ...


Il fatto che lui lavori e' vero e lo so per certo.Posso capire essere ingenua su altro, ma questo no e' la verita'. Infatti lui non escese non nel finesettimana quando prende dei giorni di riposo e sta con la sua fidanzata senno'lavora.Infatti lui e' stanco e non e' che parliamo sempre la seraoppure si addormenta, fidati che su questo nemmeno un attore da premio Oscar potrebbe fingere.Mi credete capace di non capire nulla? :d


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Il fatto che lui lavori e' vero e lo so per certo.Posso capire essere ingenua su altro, ma questo no e' la verita'. Infatti lui non escese non nel finesettimana quando prende dei giorni di riposo e sta con la sua fidanzata senno'lavora.Infatti lui e' stanco e non e' che parliamo sempre la seraoppure si addormenta, fidati che su questo nemmeno un attore da premio Oscar potrebbe fingere.Mi credete capace di non capire nulla? :d


gli è che dopo 15 ore di lavoro, un uomo normale crolla sul letto.   se questo qui ha tempo per te e magari pure per la fidanzata, allora condisce la pasta con le anfetamine anzichè col sugo di pomodoro.

il che pole pure esse eh.   il mondo è bello perchè avariato.    a me continua a sapere di scusa.


I credo che st'uomo ti abbia mandato in pappa il cervello quanto basta per farti pendere dalle sue labbra qualsiasi cosa ti dica.    magari ogni tanto ti dice anche delle cose vere.

Ma la maggior parte delle cose che ci hai descritto sono delle evidenti balle.    hai detto che ti rode fare la ruota di scorta.    epppperò non ti sganci.     quindi devi soppesare bene i piatti della bilancia e capire perchè continui a stare in mezzo al guado.

Vuoi fare la fine di quell'altra forumista che sta in attesa da 22 anni che il suo bello la venga a prendere col bianco destriero?    guarda che lei ora è lì col cerino in mano chè il suo bello sta per avere un figlio dalla moglie.


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Vorrei aggiungere due cose che forse non ho specificato bene.l'occasione di vederci e concludere ci sarebbe pure stata, ma ci sarei dovuta andare io perche- lui lavora tutti i giorni per 15/16  oredi media e anche quando stava nella mia citta' comunque non mi ha rifiutato, ma ha sempre fatto in modo come se dovessi essere io a spingere per concretizzare cosa che non ho mai voluto fare.*Io inoltre penso che non voglia concretizzare perche' l interesse da parte mia e' sempre stato abbastanza forte, non da una scopata e basta*


Ma infatti, più che chiederti cosa pensi lui, dovresti farti domande sulle tue aspettative, e chiarirle....e poi le giri a lui.

Ma scusa, tu vuoi una relazione, lui è un anno e mezzo che non schioda. Va da se che evita di concretizzare. Cioè, tu devi essere chiara con lui, non devi assecondarlo perché temi che ti scarichi. Se ti scarica hai automaticamente la risposta alle tue domande, se invece ci tiene a te dovrebbe reagire diversamente. La terza alternativa è che continuate a sparare cazzate in chat.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Il fatto che lui lavori e' vero e lo so per certo.Posso capire essere ingenua su altro, ma questo no e' la verita'. Infatti lui non escese non nel finesettimana quando prende dei giorni di riposo e sta con la sua fidanzata senno'lavora.Infatti lui e' stanco e non e' che parliamo sempre la seraoppure si addormenta, fidati che su questo nemmeno un attore da premio Oscar potrebbe fingere.Mi credete capace di non capire nulla? :d



nessuno,credo,ti ritiene capace di non capire 
nulla...
ma dopo tanti pensieri domande e risposte 
date da terzi...
la via più semplice è domandare a lui ...
cosa vuole da te?
tu vuoi concretizzare ?
non vuoi?
se si è si fa 
e dopo?
cosa vuoi tu dalla storia ?
vuoi che stia con te?
perche poi la domanda sarà:
perché uno con la fidanzata fa sesso con altre ?


Bho ...non so la vita di per se è già complicata 
perché complicarsela con domande a cui non avremo mai risposte 
e stare sospesi
mentre si può tranquillamente lasciar perdere 
e prendere un'altra strada?


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> che macchina hai? O è solo guida prudente?


Alla velocità media di 60 km/h (che è già grasso che cola a meno che tu viva attaccata a uno svincolo autostradale) per fare 100 km ci vogliono 1 ora e 40 minuti, 3 ore e 20 andata/ritorno. Ogni tanto dai un'occhiata alla velocità media sul trip computer della tua auto, avrai sorprese.


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Alla velocità media di 60 km/h (che è già grasso che cola a meno che tu viva attaccata a uno svincolo autostradale) per fare 100 km ci vogliono 1 ora e 40 minuti, 3 ore e 20 andata/ritorno. Ogni tanto dai un'occhiata alla velocità media sul trip computer della tua auto, avrai sorprese.


da Spezia all'allaccio tra A1 ed A15 ci metto 70 minuti, con un mezzo del 1992 e dovendo svalicare la Cisa.   fanno circa 120 km.
su di una strada su cui ci sono lavori in corso e tratti in cui cammini incolonnato dietro ai TIR per chilometri.


o tu nei 100 km inserisci il tratto per cui devi per forza attraversare il centro di una città grande, oppure è il caso che fai guidare qualcun altro.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> nessuno,credo,ti ritiene capace di non capire
> nulla...
> ma dopo tanti pensieri domande e risposte
> date da terzi...
> ...


Giusto.Comunque lui mi ha fatto capire che non concretizzerebbe dopo con qualcosa di serio quindi la risposta ce l'ho.Il problema e' schiodarmi da questa situazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Giusto.Comunque lui mi ha fatto capire che non concretizzerebbe dopo con qualcosa di serio quindi la risposta ce l'ho.Il problema e' schiodarmi da questa situazione



Blocca la chat. 3 decimi di secondo. Se non lo fai é esclusivamente perché non ti capaciti che lui non scelga te. Guarda ti dico una cosa: Ci sono nel mondo probabilmente molti uomini che vorrebbero davvero avere una storia con te. Tu stai quindi perdendo il tuo tempo. La domanda non è perché lui non si faccia avanti, la domanda è perché tu lo stai ad aspettare da un anno e mezzo.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Alla velocità media di 60 km/h (che è già grasso che cola a meno che tu viva attaccata a uno svincolo autostradale) per fare 100 km ci vogliono 1 ora e 40 minuti, 3 ore e 20 andata/ritorno. Ogni tanto dai un'occhiata alla velocità media sul trip computer della tua auto, avrai sorprese.


Fare tratte così lunghe senza percorrere strade statali, o provinciali, lo vedo puro masochismo. 

Anche per andare a Firenze, non utilizzo autostrade, sono circa 90 km, ma percorrendo la superstrada in 45 minuti ci sono, senza superare il limite consentito.

Certo che se trovo lavoro a 100 km da casa (e per moltissimi è così), e ci sto più di 3 ore ad andare e tornare, faccio prima a vivere in ufficio!


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Tu mi stai facendo un esempio del tuo caso, dove metti dentro dei bei tratti autostradali ma a meno che sia tu l'amante platonico in questione riguarda solo te. 
Io sto facendo un esempio generico e facendo una media saltano fuori i 66,6 km/h che ti ho detto.



*La velocita' media di spostamento in auto e con i mezzi pubblici, valori in km/h 
e valori percentuali*
  *comune di residenza*​​  *Roma**Milano**Napoli**Torino**Palermo**Genova*Velocita' in auto232221262025Velocita' con i MEZZI 
PUBBLICI (*)12121013-15Scarto di velocita' auto-mezzi 
pubblici45%45%51%49%-42%*(*) Non sono considerate le metropolitane
Fonte: Cittalia, 2009* 


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> da Spezia all'allaccio tra A1 ed A15 ci metto 70 minuti, con un mezzo del 1992 e dovendo svalicare la Cisa.   fanno circa 120 km.
> su di una strada su cui ci sono lavori in corso e tratti in cui cammini incolonnato dietro ai TIR per chilometri.
> 
> 
> *o tu nei 100 km inserisci il tratto per cui devi per forza attraversare il centro di una città grande, oppure è il caso che fai guidare qualcun altro.*


Forse è inclusa anche la sosta al bar , chi lo sa? :carneval:


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Fare tratte così lunghe senza percorrere strade statali, o provinciali, lo vedo puro masochismo.
> 
> Anche per andare a Firenze, non utilizzo autostrade, sono circa 90 km, ma percorrendo la superstrada in 45 minuti ci sono, senza superare il limite consentito.
> 
> Certo che se trovo lavoro a 100 km da casa (e per moltissimi è così), e ci sto più di 3 ore ad andare e tornare, faccio prima a vivere in ufficio!


90 km in 45 minuti sono 120 km/h di _*media *_
Mi risulta che sulla fi-pi-li il *limite *sia di 90 km/h
Fatti ritarare il tachimetro :carneval:


----------



## tullio (9 Ottobre 2015)

*Non lo so*

Siamo sicuri che il tipo sia solo un "cazzaro". Insomma: considerata questa possibilità - come ha giustamente fatto Perplesso - non è possibile pensarne anche un'altra, e cioè che il tipo sia davvero preso? Insomma, qui, su questo forum, siamo andati in lungo e in largo a chiedere, rispondere, considerare la possibilità che si possano avere due coinvolgimenti emotivi con due persone diverse: non è possibile che questa persona sia davvero presa dalla nostra nuova amica? Considerato che non ha (e visti i calcoli matematici appena svolti, nemmeno desidera) interessi immediatamente erotici, non potrebbe desiderare un'amicizia intima con una donna che, chiaramente, gli da molto e, verosimilmente, molto ottiene in termini emotivi? 
Sarà che ho avuto esperienze assai piacevoli su internet e ho avuto la fortuna di fare amicizie sincere, non riesco a immaginare sempre e solo il male. Io una possibilità e un po' di credito al tipo la darei.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Tu mi stai facendo un esempio del tuo caso, dove metti dentro dei bei tratti autostradali ma a meno che sia tu l'amante platonico in questione riguarda solo te.
> Io sto facendo un esempio generico e facendo una media saltano fuori i 66,6 km/h che ti ho detto.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se ha detto che sta in un'altra città... ovviamente anche se sta  ad esempio a Palermo, per arrivare a Trapani, non potrà tenere una velocità di 20 km/h. 

La tabella si riferisce alle singole città, i centri delle città in particolare. Non credo che l'utente debba far il giro-giro-tondo di Milano, per raggiungere lui, e girare finché raggiunge quota 100 km percorsi. :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> 90 km in 45 minuti sono 120 km/h di _*media *_
> Mi risulta che sulla fi-pi-li il *limite *sia di 90 km/h
> Fatti ritarare il tachimetro :carneval:


E chi ha parlato di Fi-Pi-Li?


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma se ha detto che sta in un'altra città... ovviamente anche se sta  ad esempio a Palermo, per arrivare a Trapani, non potrà tenere una velocità di 20 km/h.
> 
> La tabella si riferisce alle singole città, i centri delle città in particolare. Non credo che l'utente debba far il giro-giro-tondo di Milano, per raggiungere lui, e girare finché raggiunge quota 100 km percorsi. :rotfl:


Hai fatto riparare il tachimetro dell'auto visto che riesci a percorrere 90 km in 45 minuti alla velocità massima di 90 km/h?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma se ha detto che sta in un'altra città... ovviamente anche se sta  ad esempio a Palermo, per arrivare a Trapani, non potrà tenere una velocità di 20 km/h.
> 
> La tabella si riferisce alle singole città, i centri delle città in particolare. Non credo che l'utente debba far il giro-giro-tondo di Milano, per raggiungere lui, e girare finché raggiunge quota 100 km percorsi. :rotfl:


Ragazzi, grazie per i calcoli xD ma cosa importa quanto e come ci sta o quanto io ci starei ad arrivare, ho gia' illustrato la situazione e il problema non e' questo, o meglio non solo questo.


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che il tipo sia solo un "cazzaro". Insomma: considerata questa possibilità - come ha giustamente fatto Perplesso - non è possibile pensarne anche un'altra, e cioè che il tipo sia davvero preso? Insomma, qui, su questo forum, siamo andati in lungo e in largo a chiedere, rispondere, considerare la possibilità che si possano avere due coinvolgimenti emotivi con due persone diverse: non è possibile che questa persona sia davvero presa dalla nostra nuova amica? Considerato che non ha (e visti i calcoli matematici appena svolti, nemmeno desidera) interessi immediatamente erotici,* non potrebbe desiderare un'amicizia intima con una donna che, chiaramente, gli da molto e, verosimilmente, molto ottiene in termini emotivi? *
> Sarà che ho avuto esperienze assai piacevoli su internet e ho avuto la fortuna di fare amicizie sincere, non riesco a immaginare sempre e solo il male. Io una possibilità e un po' di credito al tipo la darei.


Ma a quanto pare lei sembra che gli abbia già fatto capire che le sue mire sono più alte. Che cosa sarebbe un'amicizia intima con una donna quando ne hai già una? No, per capire.

Perché potrebbe essere anche come dici tu, il problema me lo ero posto anch'io. Ma potrebbe essere pure che il tipo è un cazzaro doppio.


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ragazzi, grazie per i calcoli xD ma cosa importa quanto e come ci sta o quanto io ci starei ad arrivare, ho gia' illustrato la situazione e il problema non e' questo, o meglio non solo questo.


Vabbè, lui non può venire perché è stanco morto...anche se secondo me è perché è impegnato. Vai tu no?


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E chi ha parlato di Fi-Pi-Li?


La Fi-Pi-Li è una superstrada che collega Firenze presumibilmente al nowhere dove vivi tu. 
Non sono tenuto a sapere dove vivi nè farei un esempio generico prendendo come oro colato i dati di un singolo utente.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Hai fatto riparare il tachimetro dell'auto visto che riesci a percorrere 90 km in 45 minuti alla velocità massima di 90 km/h?:rotfl::rotfl:


Immaginavo una risposta del genere, quando non si sa che dire.  



Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ragazzi, grazie per i calcoli xD ma cosa importa quanto e come ci sta o quanto io ci starei ad arrivare, ho gia' illustrato la situazione e il problema non e' questo, o meglio non solo questo.


Si, ti chiedo scusa. Solo che i 100 km non mi sembrano un vero problema se ci si vuole vedere.  Se li faccio per lavoro, li farei più volentieri per piacere.

Ma per caso vi sentite nelle sue ore di lavoro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che il tipo sia solo un "cazzaro". Insomma: considerata questa possibilità - come ha giustamente fatto Perplesso - non è possibile pensarne anche un'altra, e cioè che il tipo sia davvero preso? Insomma, qui, su questo forum, siamo andati in lungo e in largo a chiedere, rispondere, considerare la possibilità che si possano avere due coinvolgimenti emotivi con due persone diverse: non è possibile che questa persona sia davvero presa dalla nostra nuova amica? Considerato che non ha (e visti i calcoli matematici appena svolti, nemmeno desidera) interessi immediatamente erotici, non potrebbe desiderare *un'amicizia intima con una donna che, chiaramente, gli da molto e, verosimilmente, molto ottiene in termini emotivi? *
> Sarà che ho avuto esperienze assai piacevoli su internet e ho avuto la fortuna di fare amicizie sincere, non riesco a immaginare sempre e solo il male. Io una possibilità e un po' di credito al tipo la darei.


ti riferisci alle foto spinte e alla chat a sfondo erotico?


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Immaginavo una risposta del genere, quando non si sa che dire.


E' la risposta adeguata a chi non sa calcolare.


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti riferisci alle foto spinte e alla chat a sfondo erotico?


Beh, specifichiamo.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> E' la risposta adeguata a chi non sa calcolare.


Ecco bravo, perché io onestamente non so che rispondere a chi non sa interpretare correttamente le tabelle statistiche che riporta, applicandole in contesti che non c'entrano nulla! :up:


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che il tipo sia solo un "cazzaro". Insomma: considerata questa possibilità - come ha giustamente fatto Perplesso - non è possibile pensarne anche un'altra, e cioè che il tipo sia davvero preso? Insomma, qui, su questo forum, siamo andati in lungo e in largo a chiedere, rispondere, considerare la possibilità che si possano avere due coinvolgimenti emotivi con due persone diverse: non è possibile che questa persona sia davvero presa dalla nostra nuova amica? Considerato che non ha (e visti i calcoli matematici appena svolti, nemmeno desidera) interessi immediatamente erotici, non potrebbe desiderare un'amicizia intima con una donna che, chiaramente, gli da molto e, verosimilmente, molto ottiene in termini emotivi?
> Sarà che ho avuto esperienze assai piacevoli su internet e ho avuto la fortuna di fare amicizie sincere, non riesco a immaginare sempre e solo il male. Io una possibilità e un po' di credito al tipo la darei.


Scusami eh...
Vanno bene le esperienze piacevoli...
Però facciamo un distinguo.
Se ti interessa veramente una persona non vai avanti un anno e mezzo con menate simili...questo è semplice autoerotismo coadiuvato da chi gli dà corda. E' veramente un porno interattivo, diciamo così.
Se ti interessa e ci tieni non aspetti manco un anno, la cosa la concludi prima, molto prima.
Parlare di amicizia sincera quando ci si scambia foto ginecologiche lo trovo un tantino eccessivo, chiamiamola simpatia va là...


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Ottobre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che il tipo sia solo un "cazzaro". Insomma: considerata questa possibilità - come ha giustamente fatto Perplesso - non è possibile pensarne anche un'altra, e cioè che il tipo sia davvero preso? Insomma, qui, su questo forum, siamo andati in lungo e in largo a chiedere, rispondere, considerare la possibilità che si possano avere due coinvolgimenti emotivi con due persone diverse: non è possibile che questa persona sia davvero presa dalla nostra nuova amica? Considerato che non ha (e visti i calcoli matematici appena svolti, nemmeno desidera) interessi immediatamente erotici, non potrebbe desiderare *un'amicizia* intima con una donna che, chiaramente, gli da molto e, verosimilmente, molto ottiene in termini emotivi?
> Sarà che ho avuto esperienze assai piacevoli su internet e ho avuto la fortuna di fare amicizie sincere, non riesco a immaginare sempre e solo il male. Io una possibilità e un po' di credito al tipo la darei.


Scusa ma non riesco a leggere amicizia e chat spinte (e scambio di foto erotiche) nel medesimo thread.

Amicizia è una cosa, qui si parla di altro. 

Mio limite.


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ecco bravo, perché io onestamente non so che rispondere a chi non sa interpretare correttamente le tabelle statistiche che riporta, applicandole in contesti che non c'entrano nulla! :up:


Oltre alla SGC Fi-Pi-Li in Toscana non esistono altre superstrade, ma solo statali (su cui il limite massimo è di 90 km/h *fuori *dai centri abitati) e autostrade.
Tu hai parlato di superstrada e dici che non è la Fi-Pi-Li. 
Quale sarebbe?
Se tu avessi letto e inteso quello che ho scritto (periodo ipotetico del terzo tipo o dell'irrealtà :mexican avresti visto che la velocità media da me ipotizzata per un percorso misto sono i famosi 66,6 km/h e non certo i 23 km/h della tabella relativa ai centri urbani.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti riferisci alle foto spinte e alla chat a sfondo erotico?





Nicka ha detto:


> Scusami eh...
> Vanno bene le esperienze piacevoli...
> Però facciamo un distinguo.
> Se ti interessa veramente una persona non vai avanti un anno e mezzo con menate simili...questo è semplice autoerotismo coadiuvato da chi gli dà corda. E' veramente un porno interattivo, diciamo così.
> ...


Ecco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusami eh...
> Vanno bene le esperienze piacevoli...
> Però facciamo un distinguo.
> Se ti interessa veramente una persona non vai avanti un anno e mezzo con menate simili...questo è semplice autoerotismo coadiuvato da chi gli dà corda. E' veramente un porno interattivo, diciamo così.
> ...


Ho avuto un attimo di terrore: tu mi sei tanto simpatica, ma non so se la nostra amicizia sia abbastanza sincera, SALLO.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Immaginavo una risposta del genere, quando non si sa che dire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando e' piu libero a volte si.si cmq ho gia specificato che lui o lavoraquasi tutto il giorno o si vede con la sua ragazza, e credo che sia vero e non sia( almeno questo) unacazzata


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho avuto un attimo di terrore: tu mi sei tanto simpatica, ma non so se la nostra amicizia sia abbastanza sincera, SALLO.


Ho gia' detto che il fine delle noste conversazioni specie ultimamente non sono foto o conversazioni spinte.Quindi si a volte puo assomigliare ad un amicizia affettuosa


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Quando e' piu libero a volte si.si cmq ho gia specificato che lui o lavoraquasi tutto il giorno o si vede con la sua ragazza, e credo che sia vero e non sia( almeno questo) unacazzata


Vabbè, se vi sentite durante le sue ore lavorative è più credibile, essendo che lavora 15 ore c.a. su 24! 

Spero che non faccia lo stesso in compagnia della sua ragazza!


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Quando e' piu libero a volte si.si cmq ho gia specificato che lui o lavoraquasi tutto il giorno o si vede con la sua ragazza, e credo che sia vero e non sia( almeno questo) unacazzata


Ma se è vero, cosa speri di ottenere? Non avrebbe COMUNQUE tempo per te. Mi sa che il tuo stakanovista tanto operoso non è.


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Quando e' piu libero a volte si.si cmq ho gia specificato che lui o lavoraquasi tutto il giorno o si vede con la sua ragazza, e credo che sia vero e non sia( almeno questo) unacazzata


Ma è vero si! Oh, è fidanzato eh!
Ma tu pensi che questo significhi qualcosa per te, se non che ti tiene relegata al ruolo di chattara?


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho avuto un attimo di terrore: tu mi sei tanto simpatica, ma non so se la nostra amicizia sia abbastanza sincera, SALLO.


Devo parlare del nostro scambio di foto?
Guarda che lo faccio...zozzona.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Quando e' piu libero a volte si.si cmq ho gia specificato che lui o lavoraquasi tutto il giorno o si vede con la sua ragazza, e credo che sia vero e non sia( almeno questo) unacazzata


... ti dico solo una cosa, per darti un'idea: qui abbiamo avuto gente che si è sorvolata oceani, ha fatto trasferte intercontinentali per raggiungere l'amante. Fatti due conti se possano essere i 100 km il problema.


----------



## Spot (9 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusami eh...
> Vanno bene le esperienze piacevoli...
> Però facciamo un distinguo.
> Se ti interessa veramente una persona non vai avanti un anno e mezzo con menate simili...questo è semplice autoerotismo coadiuvato da chi gli dà corda. E' veramente un porno interattivo, diciamo così.
> ...


Quoto in tutto.
Io non capisco come mai si fatichi tanto a capire che desiderio e azioni in genere coincidono perfettamente.
A meno che non ci siano impedimenti insormontabili o profondi. E non è questo il caso.
Il signorino qui vuole solo del materiale per farsi due seghe la sera. E per nutrire il suo ego.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ti dico solo una cosa, per darti un'idea: qui abbiamo avuto gente che si è sorvolata oceani, ha fatto trasferte intercontinentali per raggiungere l'amante. Fatti due conti se possano essere i 100 km il problema.


Ma di lds(?) si sa qualcosa? Secondo me Butterfly potrebbe comprendere molto leggendo la sua storia, ma trovando una giusta via di mezzo!


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Vabbè, se vi sentite durante le sue ore lavorative è più credibile, essendo che lavora 15 ore c.a. su 24!
> 
> Spero che non faccia lo stesso in compagnia della sua ragazza!


Ma ovvio che non lavora SEMPre 15  ore, a volte ne fa13,avolte 12,a volte 16.Ma sempre tante.Comunque no,ma questo mi da fastidio perche' mi mette davanti alla realta' che sono la ruota di scorta,il fatto che quando e' con la sua fidanzata sparisca.


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quoto in tutto.
> Io non capisco come mai si fatichi tanto a capire che desiderio e azioni in genere coincidono perfettamente.
> A meno che non ci siano impedimenti insormontabili o profondi. E non è questo il caso.
> Il signorino qui vuole solo del materiale per farsi due seghe la sera. E per nutrire il suo ego.


Però mo', a parte tutto, lui può essere qualsiasi cosa. Ma lei, che cerca qualcosa di più, perché resta appesa per 18 mesi? Lei lo asseconda, non lo pressa. Secondo me teme che lui la molli.


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Tu mi stai facendo un esempio del tuo caso, dove metti dentro dei bei tratti autostradali ma a meno che sia tu l'amante platonico in questione riguarda solo te.
> Io sto facendo un esempio generico e facendo una media saltano fuori i 66,6 km/h che ti ho detto.
> 
> 
> ...


stiamo parlando di una tratta di 100 km.    quindi per forza fai dei tratti su strade a scorromento veloce.   sta tabella c'entra fava.   lo so anch'io che sul GRA ci puoi stare anche 2 ore per fare 10 km.  in orari di punta.

Ma la nostra nuova amica parla di città diverse.   se devi spostarti da una città A ad una città B in Italia distanti tra loro circa 100 km, almeno una strada a scorrimento veloce se non un'autostrada la trovi per forza.

io ho portato un esempio di strada che oltretutto presenta tratti in cui non puoi correre nemmeno volendo. e non ci si mette il tempo che dici tu.    e fidati che per lavoro io giro parecchio.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma di lds(?) si sa qualcosa? Secondo me Butterfly potrebbe comprendere molto leggendo la sua storia, ma trovando una giusta via di mezzo!


Cioe'? xD


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Quando e' piu libero a volte si.si cmq ho gia specificato che lui o lavoraquasi tutto il giorno o si vede con la sua ragazza, e credo che sia vero e non sia( almeno questo) unacazzata


e torniamo al problema originale.    per lui sei un film porno.   gratuito e sempre disponibile e con la possibilità di variare la "trama" a piacimento.

non ha spazio, tempo ed evidentemente voglia di ritagliarsi altro con e per te.


----------



## Spot (9 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Però mo', a parte tutto, lui può essere qualsiasi cosa. Ma lei, che cerca qualcosa di più, perché resta appesa per 18 mesi? Lei lo asseconda, non lo pressa. Secondo me teme che lui la molli.


Boh, dipende.
Lei è un po' più complicata.
Parla di amicizia e affettività, oltre ad aspettare per mesi.
Quindi direi che oltre l'incontro erotico in sè per sè, si tratti di fame di attenzioni.
Alle solite.


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ma ovvio che non lavora SEMPre 15  ore, a volte ne fa13,avolte 12,a volte 16.Ma sempre tante.Comunque no,ma questo mi da fastidio perche' mi mette davanti alla realta' che sono la ruota di scorta,il fatto che quando e' con la sua fidanzata sparisca.


ma poniti 5 secondi nei panni loro.   tu ed io siamo fidanzati.  io faccio più ore di un orologio al lavoro.

è ovvio ed evidente che al netto delle 6-7 ore che spero vorrai farmi dormire, restano giusto i ritagli di un paio d'ore al giorno per stare insieme.   se in quelle 2 ore io invece di fare l'amore con te o parlare o guardare la TV o quello che vuoi, me ne sto in chat porno con una tipa che sta a 100 km, credo che tu da femmina e donna, mi fai volare fuori dalla finestra con pc, tablet o smartphone che sia al seguito.


capisci che sdubbiarsi perchè questo ti sparisce quando è con la ragazza è folle?


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma poniti 5 secondi nei panni loro.   tu ed io siamo fidanzati.  io faccio più ore di un orologio al lavoro.
> 
> è ovvio ed evidente che al netto delle 6-7 ore che spero vorrai farmi dormire, restano giusto i ritagli di un paio d'ore al giorno per stare insieme.   se in quelle 2 ore io invece di fare l'amore con te o parlare o guardare la TV o quello che vuoi, me ne sto in chat porno con una tipa che sta a 100 km, credo che tu da femmina e donna, mi fai volare fuori dalla finestra con pc, tablet o smartphone che sia al seguito.
> 
> ...


Ma avolte lei e' stata settimane a casa sua, ospite sua.E lui se si e' fatto sentire e' stato sporadicamente solo quando era al lavoro e poi rispariva.Quando gli ho fattoncapire chr la cosa mi dava fastidio non si e' fatto sentire proprio quando c'era lei a casa sua


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ma avolte lei e' stata settimane a casa sua, ospite sua.E lui se si e' fatto sentire e' stato sporadicamente solo quando era al lavoro e poi rispariva.Quando gli ho fattoncapire chr la cosa mi dava fastidio non si e' fatto sentire proprio quando c'era lei a casa sua


e tutto ciò non ti induce ad una riflessione ben precisa?


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Cioe'? xD


Un ragazzo che è stato tradito. Dopo una pausa, pensava che la ex era la donna della sua vita ed ogni w-end, o comunque spesso si faceva km per raggiungerla, anche se lei lo trattava malissimo. Ma appunto perché lui voleva lei! Non sono brava a riassumere, perciò...
et voilà:

http://www.tradimento.net/search.php?searchid=2604553

Buon divertimento xD





Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ma ovvio che non lavora SEMPre 15  ore, a volte ne fa13,avolte 12,a volte 16.Ma sempre tante.Comunque no,ma questo mi da fastidio perche' mi mette davanti alla realta' che sono la ruota di scorta,il fatto che quando e' con la sua fidanzata sparisca.


Infatti ho messo circa!  12 o 15 sono un numero di ore impegnative, considerando che le nostre giornate sono solo di 24 ore 

Comunque @Butter, tu non sei la donna alla quale lui manda il buongiorno, tu non sei quella che tutti conoscono come "la compagna di...", tu non sei quella che vede nei w.e. e neppure quella che si coccola nel letto la domenica, tu sei una specie di "amante" (e neppure perché è solo chat, niente più). Sei sempre stata un passatempo. 

Lui nei tuoi confronti non ha impegni, qualsiasi cosa lui ti abbia detto, non scegliendo, ha già scelto: la donna che vuole al suo fianco non sei tu! Prima lo accetti, prima potrai distruggere l'idea che hai di questo ragazzo, e prima torni a goderti i tuoi 25 anni, con un ragazzo che è disposto a tanto per te, solo per te. E guarda che della nostra età ci sono tantissimi ragazzi dolci!


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Un ragazzo che è stato tradito. Dopo una pausa, pensava che la ex era la donna della sua vita ed ogni w-end, o comunque spesso si faceva km per raggiungerla, anche se lei lo trattava malissimo. Ma appunto perché lui voleva lei! Non sono brava a riassumere, perciò...
> et voilà:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/search.php?searchid=2604553
> ...


Ma non lo accetto, da donna non lo accetto.Ho pero' gia scritto che la situazione al contempo non riesco a staccarmela del tutto di dosso.E non riuscivo/ riesco ad accettare l' idea che una persona perda anni della sua vita in chat cosi' veramente per niente.Quasi e'meglio fosse stato per paura come diceva lui e sensi di colpa nel lasciare la sua ragazza. Sono egoista? Forse


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ma non lo accetto, da donna non lo accetto.Ho pero' gia scritto che la situazione al contempo non riesco a staccarmela del tutto di dosso.E non riuscivo/ riesco ad accettare l' idea che una persona perda anni della sua vita in chat cosi' veramente per niente.Quasi e'meglio fosse stato per paura come diceva lui e sensi di colpa nel lasciare la sua ragazza. Sono egoista? Forse


guarda che il tempo, fino a prova contraria, l'hai perso tu. Lui nel frattempo la sua vita l'ha vissuta e dedicava a te le briciole. Cambia prospettiva.


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di una tratta di 100 km.    quindi per forza fai dei tratti su strade a scorromento veloce.   sta tabella c'entra fava.   lo so anch'io che sul GRA ci puoi stare anche 2 ore per fare 10 km.  in orari di punta.
> 
> Ma la nostra nuova amica parla di città diverse.   se devi spostarti da una città A ad una città B in Italia distanti tra loro circa 100 km, almeno una strada a scorrimento veloce se non un'autostrada la trovi per forza.
> 
> io ho portato un esempio di strada che oltretutto presenta tratti in cui non puoi correre nemmeno volendo. e non ci si mette il tempo che dici tu.    e fidati che per lavoro io giro parecchio.


http://www.viamichelin.it/web/Itine...hatchback&fuel=petrol&fuelCost=1.6&allowance=

Torino-Alessandria. 93 km quindi vicini ai 100 km menzionati. Due grossi centri
93 km in 1h e 25 65 km/h di media con autostrada

Torino-Milano 142 km in 2h e 02 min. Sempre da Via Michelin 71 km/h di media

Poi a me non interessa polemizzare ma la media è quella

Se poi parliamo di due paesoni della provincia ancora peggio


----------



## Leda (9 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che il tempo, fino a prova contraria, l'hai perso tu. Lui nel frattempo la sua vita l'ha vissuta e dedicava a te le briciole. Cambia prospettiva.


Spiacente Butterfly, ma quoto Sbriciolata, e con veemenza, pure.


----------



## Spot (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ma non lo accetto, da donna non lo accetto.Ho pero' gia scritto che la situazione al contempo non riesco a staccarmela del tutto di dosso.E non riuscivo/ riesco ad accettare l' idea che una persona perda anni della sua vita in chat cosi' veramente per niente.Quasi e'meglio fosse stato per paura come diceva lui e sensi di colpa nel lasciare la sua ragazza. Sono egoista? Forse


No, sei solo orgogliosa e hai le scatole girate perchè non ti senti desiderata come vorresti.
Vuoi che lui ti desidera come dici tu, e che non ti tratti da passatempo di second'ordine.
Cara, non tutti sono disposti a dare quello che desideriamo o ci sentiamo di meritare in virtù delle nostre belle qualità e del nostro fascino.
Quindi in questi casi se si ha un minimo di amor proprio si cambia obiettivo.
Hai 25 anni, di uomini che ti sbavano dietro ne potresti trovare a frotte.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che il tempo, fino a prova contraria, l'hai perso tu. Lui nel frattempo la sua vita l'ha vissuta e dedicava a te le briciole. Cambia prospettiva.


Si hai ragione, ma proprio perche'lavora ed e'impegnato, i passatempi in chat come molti hanno evidenziato dovrebbero non esistere.


----------



## Spot (9 Ottobre 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Spiacente Butterfly, ma quoto Sbriciolata, e con veemenza, pure.


Quoto Sbriciolata anche io


----------



## Spot (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Si hai ragione, ma proprio perche'lavora ed e'impegnato, i passatempi in chat come molti hanno evidenziato dovrebbero non esistere.


Ahahahahaha. Sbagliato.


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> http://www.viamichelin.it/web/Itine...hatchback&fuel=petrol&fuelCost=1.6&allowance=
> 
> Torino-Alessandria. 93 km quindi vicini ai 100 km menzionati. Due grossi centri
> 93 km in 1h e 25 65 km/h di media con autostrada
> ...


142 km in 2 ore sono meno di 100 in 90 minuti.     Torino prevede almeno un tratto urbano e cmq dipende anche da che punto di Torino parti.    chè se stai verso Bardonecchia è un conto, se stai già sulla via per Alessandria è un altro.
quindi metti insieme percorsi con tratte a velocità differenti.    da casello a casello Torino-Milano la fai sicuro in meno di 2 ore, con condizioni normali di tempo, visibilità e fondo stradale.


peraltro ti informo che la FIPILI di media si va sui 110,non sui 90.   ci sono tratti a 90 tipo verso Montelupo,ma perchè lì la strada è più impegnativa.  e ti rendo noto che il tratto Cecina nord-Grosseto è altrettanto strada a scorrimento veloce con limite a 110.

così come lo è la Firenze-Siena, solo che quella strada è la patria degli autovelox ed è una strada tutt'altro che dritta.


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma di lds(?) si sa qualcosa? Secondo me Butterfly potrebbe comprendere molto leggendo la sua storia, ma trovando una giusta via di mezzo!


Il mio LDS...  
Ditemi dov'è...


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ecco, LDS sarebbe un ottimo intercettore della rabbia di quasi tutto il forum.


2-3 post di insulti a lui e ti cambia la giornata.    speriamo che Laure non l'abbia buttato davvero nel Grand Canyon


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ma non lo accetto, da donna non lo accetto.Ho pero' gia scritto che la situazione al contempo non riesco a staccarmela del tutto di dosso.E non riuscivo/ riesco ad accettare l' idea che una persona perda anni della sua vita in chat cosi' veramente per niente.Quasi e'meglio fosse stato per paura come diceva lui e sensi di colpa nel lasciare la sua ragazza. Sono egoista? Forse


Più che egoista, dire masochista! 

Prima lo accetti, prima te ne fai una ragione, e non perderai altri anni per un pugno di mosche. Bisogna sempre tenere conto di chi hai davanti, uno fidanzato! Non è che sia il massimo della lealtà, e correttezza, eh!!?

Senti se proprio te la vuoi giocare tutta, vista la confidenza, io gli farei una sorpresa. 100 km, e completino sexy sotto, mi presento quando so che è solo e poi vediamo...  A quel punto potrai trarre tutte le considerazioni del caso, e non potrai dire di non averle tentate tutte. Non mi sembra che vuoi mollare il colpo, per cui tanto vale giocarsela fino in fondo!


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio LDS...
> Ditemi dov'è...





perplesso ha detto:


> Ecco, LDS sarebbe un ottimo intercettore della rabbia di quasi tutto il forum.
> 
> 
> 2-3 post di insulti a lui e ti cambia la giornata.    speriamo che Laure non l'abbia buttato davvero nel Grand Canyon


Non se ne sa più nulla? :triste:


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> 142 km in 2 ore sono meno di 100 in 90 minuti.     Torino prevede almeno un tratto urbano e cmq dipende anche da che punto di Torino parti.    chè se stai verso Bardonecchia è un conto, se stai già sulla via per Alessandria è un altro.
> quindi metti insieme percorsi con tratte a velocità differenti.    da casello a casello Torino-Milano la fai sicuro in meno di 2 ore, con condizioni normali di tempo, visibilità e fondo stradale.
> 
> 
> ...


142 km in 2 ore corrispondono a 142/2*1,5= 106,5 km in 90 minuti quindi più di 100 e non meno
Ho messo il link a viamichelin proprio per essere il più generico possibile considerando di partire da Torino città e andare verso Milano città o Alessandria città e le velocità media sono molto simili a quei famosi 66,6 km/h da me ipotizzati. Poi se per botta di culo entrambi gli amanti si trovano nei pressi di uno svincolo autostradale è tutto grasso che cola


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> 142 km in 2 ore corrispondono a 142/2*1,5= 106,5 km in 90 minuti quindi più di 100 e non meno
> Ho messo il link a viamichelin proprio per essere il più generico possibile considerando di partire da Torino città e andare verso Milano città o Alessandria città e le velocità media sono molto simili a quei famosi 66,6 km/h da me ipotizzati. Poi se per botta di culo entrambi gli amanti si trovano nei pressi di uno svincolo autostradale è tutto grasso che cola


non è possibile fare la Torino-Milano e manco la Torino-Alessandria a 67 all'ora.    se hai impostato il percorso generico, ti fa partire dal centro cittadino e allora così sono convinto che ti esce quella media.  perchè metti insieme tratti a 50, a 90 ed a 130.

non funziona così.   devi considerare percorsi omogenei, altrimenti anch'io posso dirti che per arrivare da Spezia a Frassinoro (MO) ci vogliono 4 ore pur essendo 100 km scarsi.

ma se li fai in mezzo alle strade che passano da San Pellegrino in Alpe ed il Passo delle Radici, 4 ore ti ci vogliono tutte, specialmente con un mezzo carico.


----------



## tullio (9 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusami eh...
> Però facciamo un distinguo.
> Se ti interessa veramente una persona non vai avanti un anno e mezzo con menate simili...questo è semplice autoerotismo coadiuvato da chi gli dà corda. E' veramente un porno interattivo, diciamo così.
> Se ti interessa e ci tieni non aspetti manco un anno, la cosa la concludi prima, molto prima.
> *Parlare di amicizia sincera quando ci si scambia foto ginecologiche* lo trovo un tantino eccessivo, chiamiamola simpatia va là...


La questione è stata sollevata anche da Scaredheart e Sbriciolata. Leggevo però che quella delle foto è stata una fase. Un momento di un percorso più lungo. Una scambio, immagino. Che poi è finito non perché non sia piacevole ammirare ammirare una persona che ti interessa in pose sexy e con pochi vestiti (che non è esattamente o necessariamente una foto ginecologica. Usare questa definizione in senso spregiativo non aiuta a comprendere la dimensione dello scambio tra i due) ma perché i due potrebbero avere scoperto di avere altro da dirsi. Se il sesso è un modo di comunicare (forse: è anche un modo di comunicare), queste persone potrebbero (condizionale) aver comunicato a quel livello e poi compreso che non era il livello giusto. Quello che mi lascia perplesso rispetto a valutare il tipo come un furbastro, è che passa un mucchio di tempo a chattare con una persona che è fuori dalla portata per quanto riguarda il sesso reale e che con la quale ha smesso il sesso virtuale: davvero se miro solo a un beneficio terra terra passo le ore, i mesi, un anno, a chattare da lontano? E' possibile, certo, ma mi sembra possibile anche che raggiunto un alto livello di intimità (anche grazie alle foto), i due siano passati ad un altro livello, tanto che eli, appunto, vorrebbe di più. Ma il fatto che lei voglia di più e che lui non possa/voglia dare di più, non vuol dire che sia un "cazzone". Magari lei farebbe bene a lasciarlo: questo è un altro discorso. Ma non vedo elementi per decidere subito che lui è un filibustiere.


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è possibile fare la Torino-Milano e manco la Torino-Alessandria a 67 all'ora.    se hai impostato il percorso generico, ti fa partire dal centro cittadino e allora così sono convinto che ti esce quella media.  perchè metti insieme tratti a 50, a 90 ed a 130.
> 
> non funziona così.   devi considerare percorsi omogenei, altrimenti anch'io posso dirti che per arrivare da Spezia a Frassinoro (MO) ci vogliono 4 ore pur essendo 100 km scarsi.
> 
> ma se li fai in mezzo alle strade che passano da San Pellegrino in Alpe ed il Passo delle Radici, 4 ore ti ci vogliono tutte, specialmente con un mezzo carico.


Infatti la parte autostradale viene fatta a velocità autostradale e la parte urbana a velocità urbana. Ho impostato il percorso generico apposta perchè tiene conto dell'utente generico non del caso fortunato


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Infatti la parte autostradale viene fatta a velocità autostradale e la parte urbana a velocità urbana. Ho impostato il percorso generico apposta perchè tiene conto dell'utente generico non del caso fortunato


ok, allora dillo che intendi da casa a casa, perchè sennò i tuoi conti sono evidentemente sballati.


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ma state facendo davvero i calcoli per la guida e per dire che 100 km sono una cosa insormontabile per una chiavata???
No ma davvero???
A sto punto si prenda il treno e si evitino pedaggi, tratti assurdi, ritardi, etc...
Io facevo Bologna-Treviso senza batter ciglio e per delle chiavate simpatiche, che lì di amicizia c'era meno di zero.
Minchia...la media di percorrenza.
Volete pure l'amante comoda...manco lo sbattimento...che depressione.


----------



## free (9 Ottobre 2015)

boh io per andare a trovare i miei in montagna, 95 km senza autostrada e a volte in mezzo alle mucche che fanno la transumanza o con davanti un camion che porta sassi (ma che andranno a fare su i camion con i sassi?? è già pieno di sassi!), ci metto un'ora e un quarto
quando nevica ci metto più di due ore


----------



## free (9 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma state facendo davvero i calcoli per la guida e per dire che 100 km sono una cosa insormontabile per una chiavata???
> No ma davvero???
> A sto punto si prenda il treno e si evitino pedaggi, tratti assurdi, ritardi, etc...
> Io facevo Bologna-Treviso senza batter ciglio e per delle chiavate simpatiche, che lì di amicizia c'era meno di zero.
> ...


ma poi non si sono già incontrati? non ho letto tutto
come hanno fatto?


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma state facendo davvero i calcoli per la guida e per dire che 100 km sono una cosa insormontabile per una chiavata???
> No ma davvero???
> A sto punto si prenda il treno e si evitino pedaggi, tratti assurdi, ritardi, etc...
> Io facevo Bologna-Treviso senza batter ciglio e per delle chiavate simpatiche, che lì di amicizia c'era meno di zero.
> ...


no era per dire ad Ingenuo che lui è il vecchio che guida col cappello.

nessuno di noi pensa che 100 km siano un problema.   se lo diventano, è perchè il problema è altrove.


----------



## free (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Infatti *la parte autostradale viene fatta a velocità autostradale e la parte urbana a velocità urbana.* Ho impostato il percorso generico apposta perchè tiene conto dell'utente generico non del caso fortunato


ma chi l'avrebbe mai detto??
averi giurato sul contrario


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok, allora dillo che intendi da casa a casa, perchè sennò i tuoi conti sono evidentemente sballati.


Certo che sono da casa a casa e i conti li fa viamichelin non certo io


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> La questione è stata sollevata anche da Scaredheart e Sbriciolata. Leggevo però che quella delle foto è stata una fase. Un momento di un percorso più lungo. Una scambio, immagino. Che poi è finito non perché non sia piacevole ammirare ammirare una persona che ti interessa in pose sexy e con pochi vestiti (che non è esattamente o necessariamente una foto ginecologica. Usare questa definizione in senso spregiativo non aiuta a comprendere la dimensione dello scambio tra i due) ma perché i due potrebbero avere scoperto di avere altro da dirsi. Se il sesso è un modo di comunicare (forse: è anche un modo di comunicare), queste persone potrebbero (condizionale) aver comunicato a quel livello e poi compreso che non era il livello giusto. Quello che mi lascia perplesso rispetto a valutare il tipo come un furbastro, è che passa un mucchio di tempo a chattare con una persona che è fuori dalla portata per quanto riguarda il sesso reale e che con la quale ha smesso il sesso virtuale: davvero se miro solo a un beneficio terra terra passo le ore, i mesi, un anno, a chattare da lontano? E' possibile, certo, ma mi sembra possibile anche che raggiunto un alto livello di intimità (anche grazie alle foto), i due siano passati ad un altro livello, tanto che eli, appunto, vorrebbe di più. Ma il fatto che lei voglia di più e che lui non possa/voglia dare di più, non vuol dire che sia un "cazzone". Magari lei farebbe bene a lasciarlo: questo è un altro discorso. Ma non vedo elementi per decidere subito che lui è un filibustiere.


Ma io non dico che lui sia un filibustiere...dico solo che se tanto ci tiene  e tanto per lui vale la pena a quest'ora la cosa era bella che  portata a casa. Ma da mò.
E non ho usato la frase in senso  spregiativo, ma questo è. Non è il punto principale, va bene...ma la  corrispondenza ha avuto anche quel lato.
E aggiungo anche che se lui  ci tenesse davvero dovrebbe prendere una decisione, perchè vedere una  che ti sta appesa alle labbra senza motivo alcuno (dato il lavoro, la  fidanzata, le chattate rubate) è da stronzi.
Ripeto, a me pare che l'amicizia sia ben altro. Così come il tenerci veramente a una persona.
E aggiungo anche un cogliona a lei che rimane in questo limbo assolutamente senza senso.


----------



## Tessa (9 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma state facendo davvero i calcoli per la guida e per dire che 100 km sono una cosa insormontabile per una chiavata???
> No ma davvero???
> A sto punto si prenda il treno e si evitino pedaggi, tratti assurdi, ritardi, etc...
> Io facevo Bologna-Treviso senza batter ciglio e per delle chiavate simpatiche, che lì di amicizia c'era meno di zero.
> ...


Davvero sconfortante.


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no era per dire ad Ingenuo che lui è il vecchio che guida col cappello.
> 
> nessuno di noi pensa che 100 km siano un problema.   se lo diventano, è perchè il problema è altrove.


Sai perfettamente quanto viaggio io...sicchè...
Sicuramente il problema è altrove, io mi soffermerei su tutto, meno che sui 100 km.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma state facendo davvero i calcoli per la guida e per dire che 100 km sono una cosa insormontabile per una chiavata???
> No ma davvero???
> A sto punto si prenda il treno e si evitino pedaggi, tratti assurdi, ritardi, etc...
> Io facevo Bologna-Treviso senza batter ciglio e per delle chiavate simpatiche, che lì di amicizia c'era meno di zero.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh io per andare a trovare i miei in montagna, 95 km senza autostrada e a volte in mezzo alle mucche che fanno la transumanza o con davanti un camion che porta sassi (ma che andranno a fare su i camion con i sassi?? è già pieno di sassi!), ci metto un'ora e un quarto
> quando nevica ci metto più di due ore


c'è qualcosa che non va, ho provato a inserire il percorso e la guida michelin mette 2 ore e 19 senza traffico


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Farfà...ma di che stiamo parlando...ma io davvero impazzisco...
Mi sono fatta kilometrate allucinanti anche solo per un'ora rubata...
M'avessero mai detto "eh no, tu stai lontana, meglio di no".
Uno lavorava momentaeamente a Monza e s'è fatto il viaggio per vedermi 5 minuti in stazione perchè "volevo solo ribaciare queste labbra" e se ne è tornato a Monza. Non ce ne fregava un cazzo a nessuno dei due, ma era bello così e ci abbiamo riso mesi.
No vabbè, ma bannatemi da questo posto sul serio.
L'amante comoda.
Porca puttana.
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ai miei tempi da facocera...
Pure la guida Michelin.
Ma cazzarola!!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Farfà...ma di che stiamo parlando...ma io davvero impazzisco...
> Mi sono fatta kilometrate allucinanti anche solo per un'ora rubata...
> M'avessero mai detto "eh no, tu stai lontana, meglio di no".
> Uno lavorava momentaeamente a Monza e s'è fatto il viaggio per vedermi 5 minuti in stazione perchè "volevo solo ribaciare queste labbra" e se ne è tornato a Monza. Non ce ne fregava un cazzo a nessuno dei due, ma era bello così e ci abbiamo riso mesi.
> ...


che faccio quoto?
Si quoto


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> che faccio quoto?
> Si quoto




E Dio benedica Ryanair.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Più che egoista, dire masochista!
> 
> Prima lo accetti, prima te ne fai una ragione, e non perderai altri anni per un pugno di mosche. Bisogna sempre tenere conto di chi hai davanti, uno fidanzato! Non è che sia il massimo della lealtà, e correttezza, eh!!?
> 
> Senti se proprio te la vuoi giocare tutta, vista la confidenza, io gli farei una sorpresa. 100 km, e completino sexy sotto, mi presento quando so che è solo e poi vediamo...  A quel punto potrai trarre tutte le considerazioni del caso, e non potrai dire di non averle tentate tutte. Non mi sembra che vuoi mollare il colpo, per cui tanto vale giocarsela fino in fondo!


O seguo questa carta sapendo che cmq quello che potro' ottenere non sara-' molto piu di questo, o mollo il colpo.Non ho scelta perche' la situazione oltre che ridicola, come sottolineato da tutti mi logora


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no era per dire ad Ingenuo che lui è il vecchio che guida col cappello.
> 
> nessuno di noi pensa che 100 km siano un problema.   se lo diventano, è perchè il problema è altrove.


a Perplè... mo se dovemo pure spiegà 'ste cose , davero dovemo da chiude. Essù.


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a Perplè... mo se dovemo pure spiegà 'ste cose , davero dovemo da chiude. Essù.


Sai perfettamente che è preferibile non superare gli 80...


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a Perplè... mo se dovemo pure spiegà 'ste cose , davero dovemo da chiude. Essù.


perdonommi Madonna.     ma messer Ingenuo è pure alquanto balengo.  o almeno così parvemi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdonommi Madonna.     ma messer Ingenuo è pure alquanto balengo.  o almeno così parvemi.


eh ma infatti tutto ha un suo perchè, a ben vedere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai perfettamente che è preferibile non superare gli 80...


... che se ti arriva la foto a casa poi son dolori e nemmeno tanto per la multa...


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... che se ti arriva la foto a casa poi son dolori e nemmeno tanto per la multa...


Foto zozze!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Foto zozze!!!


le peggiori


----------



## Nicka (9 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le peggiori


Hanno il loro perchè!!


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no era per dire ad Ingenuo che lui è il vecchio che guida col cappello.
> 
> nessuno di noi pensa che 100 km siano un problema.   se lo diventano, è perchè il problema è altrove.


Diciamo che tu hai fatto il conto per le amanti che stanno già sulla tangenziale. Ma lì non c'è problema che una si trova sempre.


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Diciamo che tu hai fatto conto per le amanti che stanno già sulla tangenziale. Ma lì non c'è problema che una si trova sempre.


ho fatto conto che tu guidi come i vecchietti col cappello calcato in testa.


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho fatto conto che tu guidi come i vecchietti col cappello calcato in testa.


vabbè dai non la dico a nessuno la cosa della tangenziale :sonar:
e nemmeno quella sul conto inferiore a 100


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> vabbè dai non la dico a nessuno la cosa della tangenziale :sonar:
> e nemmeno quella sul conto inferiore a 100


Ingenuo, non cercare di fare il furbo che non ti riesce bene.    tu guidi come un vecchietto novantenne e va bene, ma non farlo sembrare normale,che non lo è.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2015)

Poi dice che le gente da sto posto scappa.


----------



## Eliade (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho un quesito che puo' sembrare di facile soluzione, a cui in realtà non riesco a dare una spiegazione convincente data la stranezza della situazione. Quali possono essere i motivi per cui un uomo fidanzato non tradisce sul serio ma si limita ad avere una sorta di " rapporto virtuale " via chat pur con una persona che conosce davvero?Paura, sensi di colpa come dice lui? E' davvero attratto dalla persona con cui vorrebbe tradire? Le vuole bene come sostiene?La situazione va avanti oramai da piu' di un anno e mezzo,seppur non continuativa.


1) semplice compiacimento
2)ma de che?
3) no, non ancora almeno, al momento è attratto dall'idea del...
4) ma de che 2?

1 anno e mezzo? ma chi glielo fa fare a lei?? E non venitemi a dire che lei è innamorata! :facepalm:


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> 1) semplice compiacimento
> 2)ma de che?
> 3) no, non ancora almeno, al momento è attratto dall'idea del...
> 4) ma de che 2?
> ...


No,non sono innamorata ma molto interessata, e poi un po masochista, e poi un po' cogliona e poi tanti aggettivi che mi sono stati simpaticamente dati.Don' t worry, non mi piace soffrire cosi tanto da non scappare a gambe levate cosi come mi avete consigliato.Solo inconsciamente speravo non fosse cosi.


----------



## Spot (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> No,non sono innamorata ma molto interessata, e poi un po masochista, e poi un po' cogliona e poi tanti aggettivi che mi sono stati simpaticamente dati.Don' t worry, non mi piace soffrire cosi tanto da non scappare a gambe levate cosi come mi avete consigliato.Solo inconsciamente speravo non fosse cosi.


Solo un consiglio: sei una donna, trattati meglio. Lascia che siano le adolescenti a perdersi in fantasticherie su rapporti impossibili.
Inoltre se vuoi sentirti trattata in una certa maniera, se vuoi attenzioni, lascia perdere gli uomini impegnati. Che magari qui qualcuno ti potrà riportare qualche eccezione, ma in genere da quel punto di vista non sono un granchè.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Solo un consiglio: sei una donna, trattati meglio. Lascia che siano le adolescenti a perdersi in fantasticherie su rapporti impossibili.
> Inoltre se vuoi sentirti trattata in una certa maniera, se vuoi attenzioni, lascia perdere gli uomini impegnati. Che magari qui qualcuno ti potrà riportare qualche eccezione, ma in genere da quel punto di vista non sono un granchè.


Grazie per il consiglio


----------



## Fantastica (9 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> No,non sono innamorata ma molto interessata, e poi un po masochista, e poi un po' cogliona e poi tanti aggettivi che mi sono stati simpaticamente dati.Don' t worry, non mi piace soffrire cosi tanto da non scappare a gambe levate cosi come mi avete consigliato.Solo inconsciamente speravo non fosse cosi.


Il rapporto virtuale, quando ne hai già almeno uno reale, è molto gradevole PROPRIO perché non interferisce con la realtà. Parlo per esperienza, anche se non di chat.
Io mi metto nei panni del tuo lui e lo capisco molto bene. Non è che sei un oggetto per lui, questo no. Ma non sei la realtà. E il passaggio alla realtà in qualche modo rovinerebbe tutto, perché è responsabilizzante. Se tu non ce la fai, devi smettere immediatamente qualsiasi rapporto, anche virtuale, con questa persona.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (9 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il rapporto virtuale, quando ne hai già almeno uno reale, è molto gradevole PROPRIO perché non interferisce con la realtà. Parlo per esperienza, anche se non di chat.
> Io mi metto nei panni del tuo lui e lo capisco molto bene. Non è che sei un oggetto per lui, questo no. Ma non sei la realtà. E il passaggio alla realtà in qualche modo rovinerebbe tutto, perché è responsabilizzante. Se tu non ce la fai, devi smettere immediatamente qualsiasi rapporto, anche virtuale, con questa persona.


Fantastica, puoi raccontarmi in breve la tua esperienza? Perche' io credo,per mia sensazione, che sia proprio o quasi come dici tu.Ma i sensi di colpa non c'entrano vero?


----------



## Ingenuo (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ma mi spiegate che senso ha un rapporto virtuale? Il virtuale ha senso solo quando per occasioni particolari non ci si può vedere di persona per un periodo limitato di tempo


----------



## Fantastica (10 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Fantastica, puoi raccontarmi in breve la tua esperienza? Perche' io credo,per mia sensazione, che sia proprio o quasi come dici tu.Ma i sensi di colpa non c'entrano vero?


I sensi di colpa non c'entrano, perché finché sei fuori dalla realtà, per quanto l'esperienza virtuale ti "prenda", resta che non è la tua vita e che non c'è nessuna intersezione tra le due dimensioni. 
La mia esperienza mi dice che ho conosciuto il mio grande amore su un forum, ma che eravamo entrambi liberi e pronti inconsciamente a lasciare andare le difese. Ci siamo incontrati nel reale dopo nemmeno dieci giorni di virtuale e siamo ancora insieme dopo 15 anni. Sempre la mia esperienza mi dice che le infatuazioni nate nel virtuale quando si sono trasformate in reale sono durate lo spazio di una scopata e amici come prima.
Sempre la mia esperienza mi dice che quando il mio amante attuale (da tre anni) fedele a sua moglie da sempre mi propose di "frequentarci per email e chat", a fronte di un'attrazione chimica assolutamente mostruosa, io gli risi in faccia e gli dissi che o ci saremmo visti, oppure era un ciaociao. Il suo terrore era che vedermi per lui significava non resistere. Infatti la settimana dopo era da me e non ha resistito. Però per un bel sei mesi mi ha fatto vedere i sorci verdi: piangeva perché non poteva riportare indietro l'orologio della nostra vita; un giorno mi diceva "dobbiamo pensare al nostro futuro" e quella dopo mi lasciava dicendomi che non mi amava più, e via discorrendo, altalene così. Fortuna che ho mantenuto dritta la barra, se no a quest'ora aveva combinato disastri, oppure l'avrei perduto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2015)

Nel virtuale si trova quello che si trova nel reale meno i corpi e le problematiche relative. Ovvero gli spostamenti, però lasciamo perdere la media percorrenza, e i contatti. 
Nel virtuale non mi devo lavare, vestire, truccare/sbarbare e non devo mettere in gioco il corpo con tutti i limiti e insicurezze.
Nel virtuale posso immaginare e creare situazioni che non reggerebbero nella realtà.
Può andare bene a entrambi.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (10 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I sensi di colpa non c'entrano, perché finché sei fuori dalla realtà, per quanto l'esperienza virtuale ti "prenda", resta che non è la tua vita e che non c'è nessuna intersezione tra le due dimensioni.
> La mia esperienza mi dice che ho conosciuto il mio grande amore su un forum, ma che eravamo entrambi liberi e pronti inconsciamente a lasciare andare le difese. Ci siamo incontrati nel reale dopo nemmeno dieci giorni di virtuale e siamo ancora insieme dopo 15 anni. Sempre la mia esperienza mi dice che le infatuazioni nate nel virtuale quando si sono trasformate in reale sono durate lo spazio di una scopata e amici come prima.
> Sempre la mia esperienza mi dice che quando il mio amante attuale (da tre anni) fedele a sua moglie da sempre mi propose di "frequentarci per email e chat", a fronte di un'attrazione chimica assolutamente mostruosa, io gli risi in faccia e gli dissi che o ci saremmo visti, oppure era un ciaociao. Il suo terrore era che vedermi per lui significava non resistere. Infatti la settimana dopo era da me e non ha resistito. Però per un bel sei mesi mi ha fatto vedere i sorci verdi: piangeva perché non poteva riportare indietro l'orologio della nostra vita; un giorno mi diceva "dobbiamo pensare al nostro futuro" e quella dopo mi lasciava dicendomi che non mi amava più, e via discorrendo, altalene così. Fortuna che ho mantenuto dritta la barra, se no a quest'ora aveva combinato disastri, oppure l'avrei perduto.


Ma perche' dici che capisci il ragazzo con cui mi sento? Comunque sia, noi non ci siamo conosciuti nel virtuale, anche se tutto si e' sviluppato li'. Ci siamo rivisti poi poche volte nel mentre che ci sentivamo e lui aveva fatto in modo di vederci in modo fugace, poi pero' se ne avesse avuto la possibilita' mi stuzzicava per un incontro reale, poi pero' si faceva prendere dai sensi di colpa a suo dire e spariva( parlo dell' anno scorso) i primi tempi.Insomma un comportamento ambiguo che sicuramente non trapela un grande interesse di fondo come tutti hanno detto, ma che comunque ho sempre pensato dovesse celare qualcosa che lo spinge verso di me, che non sia puro edonismo come molti hanno suggerito.Anche perche' lui mi lascia libera, non vedo perche' fingere di provare affetto per continuare il suo gioco, per poi dirti ' no per sensi di colpa non lascerei la mia ragazza, non ce la farei ad intraprendere un qualcosa'.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (10 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel virtuale si trova quello che si trova nel reale meno i corpi e le problematiche relative. Ovvero gli spostamenti, però lasciamo perdere la media percorrenza, e i contatti.
> Nel virtuale non mi devo lavare, vestire, truccare/sbarbare e non devo mettere in gioco il corpo con tutti i limiti e insicurezze.
> Nel virtuale posso immaginare e creare situazioni che non reggerebbero nella realtà.
> Può andare bene a entrambi.


O la possibilita' che tutto si evolva in qualcosa di piu'.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> O la possibilita' che tutto si evolva in qualcosa di piu'.


Per me o avviene in tempi brevi o non succede più. Il giocattolo annoia prima che ci si giochi.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (10 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel virtuale si trova quello che si trova nel reale meno i corpi e le problematiche relative. Ovvero gli spostamenti, però lasciamo perdere la media percorrenza, e i contatti.
> Nel virtuale non mi devo lavare, vestire, truccare/sbarbare e non devo mettere in gioco il corpo con tutti i limiti e insicurezze.
> Nel virtuale posso immaginare e creare situazioni che non reggerebbero nella realtà.
> Può andare bene a entrambi.


Comunque Brunetta a me e' andata bene fino ad ora perche' non sono tagliata per questioni morali a fare l' amante.Insomma i sensi di colpa che dice di avere lui in parte ce li ho io,ma per me stessa,non perche'penso di fare un torto all' altra donna.Infatti qui si tratta del punto focale, a me la situazione non sta bene alla lunga perche' mi stanca il non capire se quello che lui mi dice sono chiacchere omeno, il non potere avere una relazione vera ( e per vera non si intende la clandestinita') e infine il fatto di essere inevitabilmente messa in secondo piano.Motivo per il quale e' chiaro che non sono tagliata per fare l' amante, mi sembra.


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me o avviene in tempi brevi o non succede più. Il giocattolo annoia prima che ci si giochi.


Vero.
Quando è capitato a me di avere situazioni simili o la cosa si portava su un piano reale o, per meglio dire, concreto il prima possibile o il tutto finiva in dimenticatoio.
Diciamo anche che continuare su una linea del genere a lungo porta inevitabilmente a crearsi viaggi mentali, aspettative assurde e cose simili.
Tirarla per le lunghe il più delle volte è l'anticamera della delusione totale.
Cosa che poi ti deprime proprio perchè in quella "storia" ci avevi messo tanto, ma quel tanto è solo ed esclusivamente personale. E' proiezione di se stessi, di desideri, di fantasie...che inevitabilmente quando arrivano a un certo livello sono a rischio crollo immediato a contatto con la realtà...che praticamente mai è aderente ai pensieri fatti fino ad allora.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (10 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vero.
> Quando è capitato a me di avere situazioni simili o la cosa si portava su un piano reale o, per meglio dire, concreto il prima possibile o il tutto finiva in dimenticatoio.
> Diciamo anche che continuare su una linea del genere a lungo porta inevitabilmente a crearsi viaggi mentali, aspettative assurde e cose simili.
> Tirarla per le lunghe il più delle volte è l'anticamera della delusione totale.
> Cosa che poi ti deprime proprio perchè in quella "storia" ci avevi messo tanto, ma quel tanto è solo ed esclusivamente personale. E' proiezione di se stessi, di desideri, di fantasie...che inevitabilmente quando arrivano a un certo livello sono a rischio crollo immediato a contatto con la realtà...che praticamente mai è aderente ai pensieri fatti fino ad allora.


Ma si', ovvio che e' possibile direi anche che e' forse l' opzione piu concreta, piuttosto che pensare che non ci sia interesse di nessun tipo.Diciamo forse un interesse che per varie ragioni non puo' trasferirsi nel reale.Quindi sicuramente, purtroppo non veritiero.Pero' Nicka io vorrei dissentire su una cosa...se un ' gioco' ti stufa..non ci giochi piu' nemmeno nel virtuale, datoche e' li che la situazione e' vecchia e stagnante.


----------



## Spot (10 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ma si', ovvio che e' possibile direi anche che e' forse l' opzione piu concreta, piuttosto che pensare che non ci sia interesse di nessun tipo.Diciamo forse un interesse che per varie ragioni non puo' trasferirsi nel reale.Quindi sicuramente, purtroppo non veritiero.Pero' Nicka io vorrei dissentire su una cosa...se un ' gioco' ti stufa..non ci giochi piu' nemmeno nel virtuale, datoche e' li che la situazione e' vecchia e stagnante.


Esiste l'abitudine anche nei giochi.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (10 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Esiste l'abitudine anche nei giochi.


Secondo me stiamo parlando di aria fritta.Saro' limitata io , ma per me anche nel virtuale o e' bianco o e' nero, o provi un minimo di interesse..o non puoi durare anni.Cosa cazzo sei unattore da premio Oscar?ci siamo pure incontrati, e dal vivo sembrava attratto.Fingeva pure dal vivo?


----------



## Ingenuo (10 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ma si', ovvio che e' possibile direi anche che e' forse l' opzione piu concreta, piuttosto che pensare che non ci sia interesse di nessun tipo.Diciamo forse un interesse che per varie ragioni non puo' trasferirsi nel reale.Quindi sicuramente, purtroppo non veritiero.Pero' Nicka io vorrei dissentire su una cosa...se un ' gioco' ti stufa..non ci giochi piu' nemmeno nel virtuale, datoche e' li che la situazione e' vecchia e stagnante.


Fai un pò di no contact nel virtuale e vedi.
Se si rifà vivo con appuntamento fissato ok altrimenti stop subito


----------



## Butterflyinacage (10 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Fai un pò di no contact nel virtuale e vedi.
> Se si rifà vivo con appuntamento fissato ok altrimenti stop subito


Si, be' comunque la devo stoppare. Insomma, ok che dissento su alcune cose che avete detto, pero' aspettavo solo una conferma per dare una svolta.


----------



## Spot (10 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Secondo me stiamo parlando di aria fritta.Saro' limitata io , ma per me anche nel virtuale o e' bianco o e' nero, o provi un minimo di interesse..o non puoi durare anni.Cosa cazzo sei unattore da premio Oscar?ci siamo pure incontrati, e dal vivo sembrava attratto.Fingeva pure dal vivo?


Ma nessuno ha detto che lui finga attrazione o interesse.
Anzi.
Fino ad una certa però.

Comunque io rimango dell'idea che congetturare su di lui sia piuttosto inutile.
Decidi quello che vuoi e agisci.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (10 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Fai un pò di no contact nel virtuale e vedi.
> Se si rifà vivo con appuntamento fissato ok altrimenti stop subito





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma nessuno ha detto che lui finga attrazione o interesse.
> Anzi.
> Fino ad una certa però.
> 
> ...


Scusa paragonare ad un giocattolo significadire'non ha interesse, sei tipo un gioco o un porno uguale a quelli fruibili su internet' al paese mio significa non avere nemmeno attrazione reale per una persona e quindi fingere su tutto quello che mi ha detto.Comunque per il resto avete piu'che ragione.


----------



## Nicka (10 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Secondo me stiamo parlando di aria fritta.Saro' limitata io , ma per me anche nel virtuale o e' bianco o e' nero, o provi un minimo di interesse..o non puoi durare anni.Cosa cazzo sei unattore da premio Oscar?ci siamo pure incontrati, e dal vivo sembrava attratto.Fingeva pure dal vivo?


Ascolta...sei tu che chiedi pareri.
Se sei straconvinta che lui abbia interesse ok...convinciti che sia così.
Ma visto che tu nella condizione di amante non ti ci vuoi mettere di che stiamo parlando? Mica che devi farlo per forza...anzi...però davvero, di che parliamo?


----------



## Spot (10 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Scusa paragonare ad un giocattolo significadire'non ha interesse, sei tipo un gioco o un porno uguale a quelli fruibili su internet' al paese mio significa non avere nemmeno attrazione reale per una persona e quindi fingere su tutto quello che mi ha detto.Comunque per il resto avete piu'che ragione.


Ma ci sono giochi interessanti e porno fighi che guarderesti più e più volte  Sempre forme di attrazione sono.
Diciamo che l'attrazione non è così profonda da estendersi alla tua persona, ma si limita ad alcune cose che gli dai e al fatto che magari sei gnocca.
Ecco perché il gioco o il porno.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (10 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ascolta...sei tu che chiedi pareri.
> Se sei straconvinta che lui abbia interesse ok...convinciti che sia così.
> Ma visto che tu nella condizione di amante non ti ci vuoi mettere di che stiamo parlando? Mica che devi farlo per forza...anzi...però davvero, di che parliamo?


Ma io non sono convinta di quello che vorrei( ovvero e' strainteressato ma ha paura), magari sono perplessa sul fatto che finge per motivi cosi stupidi o squallidi( perche' per me questi sono).Per il resto, si' sono incoerente.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (10 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma ci sono giochi interessanti e porno fighi che guarderesti più e più volte  Sempre forme di attrazione sono.
> Diciamo che l'attrazione non è così profonda da estendersi alla tua persona, ma si limita ad alcune cose che gli dai e al fatto che magari sei gnocca.
> Ecco perché il gioco o il porno.


Allora ho capito il motivo principale per cui sono andata avanti per tutto questo tempo.La mia limitatezza nel comprendere " giochi" o strategie o attrazioni di questo tipo, talmente mi sono estraneee. Ovviamente io rimango perplessa, ma vi ringrazio perchè per quanto la cosa è ovvio che non mi vada giù, cercare di smuoversi e darsi uno scossone, non importa quanto può fare male , ma è necessario.Anche parlandone con qualcuno nella realtà , nessuno mi aveva dato questi spunti di riflessione, in parte perchè comunque non ho raccontato proprio tutto, o in parte perchè sicuramente nessuno che conosco per quanto ne so io ha mai avuto esperienze di questo tipo( o anche tradimenti, o attrazioni fuori norma)


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Allora ho capito il motivo principale per cui sono andata avanti per tutto questo tempo.La mia limitatezza nel comprendere " giochi" o strategie o attrazioni di questo tipo, talmente mi sono estraneee. Ovviamente io rimango perplessa, ma vi ringrazio perchè per quanto la cosa è ovvio che non mi vada giù, cercare di smuoversi e darsi uno scossone, non importa quanto può fare male , ma è necessario.Anche parlandone con qualcuno nella realtà , nessuno mi aveva dato questi spunti di riflessione, in parte perchè comunque non ho raccontato proprio tutto, o in parte perchè sicuramente nessuno che conosco per quanto ne so io ha mai avuto esperienze di questo tipo( o anche tradimenti, o attrazioni fuori norma)


Ma anche nel reale si può essere l'amante di una volta al mese o alla settimana.

Questo per dire che il sì o no nell'attrazione non esiste necessariamente. C'è chi ti attrae da tutti i punti di vista e chi trovi ripugnante. Ma in mezzo ci sono persone che ti piacciono per la capacità di corrispondere a parti di te, ma non totalmente.
Questa parzialità non significa che l'attrazione sia simulata, anzi, ma solo limitata a quel tipo di relazione.


----------



## Spot (10 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche nel reale si può essere l'amante di una volta al mese o alla settimana.
> 
> Questo per dire che il sì o no nell'attrazione non esiste necessariamente. C'è chi ti attrae da tutti i punti di vista e chi trovi ripugnante. Ma in mezzo ci sono persone che ti piacciono per la capacità di corrispondere a parti di te, ma non totalmente.
> Questa parzialità non significa che l'attrazione sia simulata, anzi, ma solo limitata a quel tipo di relazione.


Spiegato benissimo.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (11 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche nel reale si può essere l'amante di una volta al mese o alla settimana.
> 
> Questo per dire che il sì o no nell'attrazione non esiste necessariamente. C'è chi ti attrae da tutti i punti di vista e chi trovi ripugnante. Ma in mezzo ci sono persone che ti piacciono per la capacità di corrispondere a parti di te, ma non totalmente.
> Questa parzialità non significa che l'attrazione sia simulata, anzi, ma solo limitata a quel tipo di relazione.


Ma si'sicuramente.Cio' non toglie che oramai la situazione e il gioco ha logorato, soprattutto se non si porta su un piano reale.Che poi io pensi di non volere fare l' amante e' un altro discorso, molto importante certo,ma comunque un altro discorso.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Ottobre 2015)

Sarebbe molto saggio pensare (io lo faccio) ogni relazione come PIENA in sé, perché di fatto non ci sono relazioni "più complete di altre", ma ciascuna, se coltivata con amore, è perfetta in sé.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (11 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sarebbe molto saggio pensare (io lo faccio) ogni relazione come PIENA in sé, perché di fatto non ci sono relazioni "più complete di altre", ma ciascuna, se coltivata con amore, è perfetta in sé.


Fantastica, scusami chiedo a te perchè dici di identificarti e di capire. Come si fa a considerare piena una relazione del genere, specie se dichiari cose leggermente false rispetto al vero? Se sei innamorato /a del tuo partner che soddisfazione c'e' nel cercare costantemente fondamentalmente per gioco un'altra persona se tutto va bene ?PEr me è sempre una mancanza di rispetto, non importa se poi non si trasferisce nel reale. é ovvio che puoi provare attrazione per altre persone, ci mancherebbe.Ma dichiararsi innamorati(?) perchè a questo punto penso che lui lo sia, e visto che apparentemente fra di loro va tutto bene,boh,ancora è una cosa che non riesco a capire.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Fantastica, scusami chiedo a te perchè dici di identificarti e di capire. Come si fa a considerare piena una relazione del genere, specie se dichiari cose leggermente false rispetto al vero? Se sei innamorato /a del tuo partner che soddisfazione c'e' nel cercare costantemente fondamentalmente per gioco un'altra persona se tutto va bene ?PEr me è sempre una mancanza di rispetto, non importa se poi non si trasferisce nel reale. é ovvio che puoi provare attrazione per altre persone, ci mancherebbe.Ma dichiararsi innamorati(?) perchè a questo punto penso che lui lo sia, e visto che apparentemente fra di loro va tutto bene,boh,ancora è una cosa che non riesco a capire.


Come ti hanno già detto altri, il "problema" è tuo, nel senso che sei tu ad avvertire un'incompletezza, qualcosa che manca, qualcosa che non ti appaga. Infatti il mio consiglio è stato subito quello di interrompere qualsiasi contatto con questa persona. Non mi identifico, ma capire capisco.
E' una relazione piena perché dentro i limiti che ha è appagante. Quella con la fidanzata è esattamente allo stesso modo: è piena, dentro i limiti che ha (un limite per esempio consiste nel fatto che verso una fidanzata hai degli impegni, delle aspettative da soddisfare, e la cosa è reciproca). Non esisitono relazioni senza limiti; esistono relazioni buone, perché fanno stare bene, e relazioni cattive che procurano fastidio, ossessioni, domande e talvolta sofferenza. E queste ultime vanno evitate o bisogna uscirne appena è possibile farlo. Nessuno ti restituisce ciò che hai perduto, e non esistono dolori che siano risarcibili.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (11 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Come ti hanno già detto altri, il "problema" è tuo, nel senso che sei tu ad avvertire un'incompletezza, qualcosa che manca, qualcosa che non ti appaga. Infatti il mio consiglio è stato subito quello di interrompere qualsiasi contatto con questa persona. Non mi identifico, ma capire capisco.
> E' una relazione piena perché dentro i limiti che ha è appagante. Quella con la fidanzata è esattamente allo stesso modo: è piena, dentro i limiti che ha (un limite per esempio consiste nel fatto che verso una fidanzata hai degli impegni, delle aspettative da soddisfare, e la cosa è reciproca). Non esisitono relazioni senza limiti; esistono relazioni buone, perché fanno stare bene, e relazioni cattive che procurano fastidio, ossessioni, domande e talvolta sofferenza. E queste ultime vanno evitate o bisogna uscirne appena è possibile farlo. Nessuno ti restituisce ciò che hai perduto, e non esistono dolori che siano risarcibili.


Ma secondo te è innamorato della fidanzata?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ma secondo te è innamorato della fidanzata?


no


----------



## Butterflyinacage (11 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> no


Perchè si fa avanti con altre?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Perchè si fa avanti con altre?


Perché una delle condizioni proprie dell'innamoramento è l'esclusività, sì.


----------



## Eliade (11 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> No,non sono innamorata ma molto interessata, e poi un po masochista, e poi un po' cogliona e poi tanti aggettivi che mi sono stati simpaticamente dati.Don' t worry, non mi piace soffrire cosi tanto da non scappare a gambe levate cosi come mi avete consigliato.Solo inconsciamente speravo non fosse cosi.


Ma che c'avrà sto tipo da farti rimanere incollata per 22, con queste condizioni?  :facepalm:
Mah...davvero, *non sono ironica*, se questo tipo ha un qualcosa di speciale, ti prego scrivilo, fammi qualche esempio, ma non scrivere cose del tipo "mi è stato vicino", "etc..." che sono generiche. Fai qualche esempio concreto, perché da quello che scrivi la vostra non era nemmeno una relazione.


----------



## Butterflyinacage (11 Ottobre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma che c'avrà sto tipo da farti rimanere incollata per 22, con queste condizioni?  :facepalm:
> Mah...davvero, *non sono ironica*, se questo tipo ha un qualcosa di speciale, ti prego scrivilo, fammi qualche esempio, ma non scrivere cose del tipo "mi è stato vicino", "etc..." che sono generiche. Fai qualche esempio concreto, perché da quello che scrivi la vostra non era nemmeno una relazione.


Il fatto di avere difficoltà a trovare qualcuno che mi piaccia.La solitudine.Mettila come vuoi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma che c'avrà sto tipo da farti rimanere incollata per 22, con queste condizioni?  :facepalm:
> Mah...davvero, *non sono ironica*, se questo tipo ha un qualcosa di speciale, ti prego scrivilo, fammi qualche esempio, ma non scrivere cose del tipo "mi è stato vicino", "etc..." che sono generiche. Fai qualche esempio concreto, perché da quello che scrivi la vostra non era nemmeno una relazione.


O confondi le utenti tu o le confondo io.


----------



## georgemary (12 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O confondi le utenti tu o le confondo io.


quella di 22 anni è l'altra


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Ottobre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma che c'avrà sto tipo da farti rimanere incollata per 22, con queste condizioni?  :facepalm:
> Mah...davvero, *non sono ironica*, se questo tipo ha un qualcosa di speciale, ti prego scrivilo, fammi qualche esempio, ma non scrivere cose del tipo "mi è stato vicino", "etc..." che sono generiche. Fai qualche esempio concreto, perché da quello che scrivi la vostra non era nemmeno una relazione.


Se non erro questa utente ha 25 anni... non penso che abbia iniziato a sentirlo a 3 anni...  anche se sarebbe stato carino!


----------



## Butterflyinacage (12 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Se non erro questa utente ha 25 anni... non penso che abbia iniziato a sentirlo a 3 anni...  anche se sarebbe stato carino!


Ahahaahahah stiamo scherzando?? Manco morta! Ma per curiosita' qualcuno mi linka questa storia dei 22 anni?


----------



## Leda (12 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Ahahaahahah stiamo scherzando?? Manco morta! Ma per curiosita' qualcuno mi linka questa storia dei 22 anni?



http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/22725-ho-scoperto-che-lui-ha-un-figlio


----------



## Butterflyinacage (12 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Se non erro questa utente ha 25 anni... non penso che abbia iniziato a sentirlo a 3 anni...  anche se sarebbe stato carino!





Olimpia ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/22725-ho-scoperto-che-lui-ha-un-figlio


Grazie


----------



## Leda (12 Ottobre 2015)

Butterflyinacage ha detto:


> Grazie


Figurati


----------

